# The Star Wars Iconic Characters and the Rebels of Ralltiir.



## Pbartender (Mar 24, 2004)

_*The Star Wars Iconic Characters
and the
Rebels of Ralltiir*_​
*Our Cast of Characters:*




			
				Deel Surool said:
			
		

> *Deel Surool:* Male Twi'lek Scoundrel 6; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Defense 17 (+4 class, +3 Dex); Spd 10m; VP/WP 30/11; Atk +8 melee (2d4/19-20, vibrorapier), +8 ranged (3d8, heavy blaster) or +8 ranged (3d4, hold-out blaster); SQ Low-light vision, illicit barter, lucky (2/day); SV Fort +2, Ref +8, Will +3; SZ M; FP 6; Rep 1; Str 10, Dex 17, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 14.
> 
> *Equipment:* Mastercraft (+1) heavy blaster, mastercraft (+1) hold-out blaster, mastercraft (+1) vibrodagger, mastercraft (+2) datapad, mastercraft (+2) security kit, comlink, credit chip (70), R2-B8 (Standard R2 series droid with locked access, comlink, weapon mount and sporting blaster).
> 
> ...






			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *Arani Korden:* Female Human Noble 6; Init +2 (+2 Dex); Def 16 (+4 class, +2 Dex); Spd 10m; VP/WP 32/12; Atk +3 melee (1d3-1, punch), +6 range (3d4+1, Sporting Blaster); SQ Favor +2, inspire confidence, resource access, bonus class skill (Repair), coordinate +1; SV Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5; SZ M; FP 6; Rep +2; Str 9, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 17.
> 
> *Equipment:* Master craft (+1) Sporting Blaster, Data pad (Mastercraft), Commlink, Holoprojector, Holorecorder, Credit Chip with 5100 credit balance, Faithful Bodyguard.
> 
> ...






			
				Vor’en Kurn said:
			
		

> *Vor’en Kurn:* Male Human Soldier 6; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Defense 20 (+5 class, +3 Dex, +2 Defensive Martial Arts); DR 5; Spd 10m; VP/WP 62/14; Atk +8/+3 melee (2d4+2, vibroknife) or +8/+3 melee (2d4+7 combat gloves) or +9/+4 ranged (3d8+1/19-20, blaster rifle) or +9/+4 ranged (3d6/19-20, blaster pistol) or +7/+7/+2 (3d8+1/19-20, blaster rifle with rapid shot) or +5/+5/+5/+0 (3d8+1/19-20, blaster rifle with rapid shot and multishot); SV Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +3; SZ M; FP 6; Rep +2; Str 15, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8.
> 
> *Equipment:* +3 mastercraft blast vest and helmet, comlink (in helmet), breath mask (in helmet), +1 mastercraft rifle, glow rod (attached to rifle), +3 mastercraft combat gloves, medical kit, 1 medpac, 1 +1 mastercraft medpac, blaster pistol.
> 
> ...






			
				Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Set Harth:* Male Human Jedi Guardian 6; Init +2; Defense 17 (+5 class, +2 Dex); Spd 10m; VP/WP 56/15; Atk +8/+3 melee (3d8/19-20, lightsaber), +8/+3 ranged (3d6/19-20, blaster pistol); SQ Deflect (defense +1), deflect (attack -4), deflect (extend defense and attack); SV Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +3; SZ M; FP 6; DSP 3; Rep 2; Str 13, Dex 14, Con 15, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 12.
> 
> *Equipment:* Street clothes, blaster pistol, Lightsaber*, comlink.
> *Set Harth has constructed his own lightsaber
> ...






			
				Kelko said:
			
		

> *Kelko:* Male Rodian Fringer 6; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Def 18 (+5 class, +3 Dex); Spd 10m; VP/WP 50/14; Atk +5 melee (1d3, punch), +7 ranged (3d6, Blaster Pistol); SQ +2 to Listen, Search, and Spot, bonus class skills (Repair, Spot), barter, jury rig +4, survival +2; SV Fort +7, Ref +6, Will +3; SZ M; FP 4; Rep +1; Str 13, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 8.
> 
> *Equipment:* Blaster pistol, comlink, tool kit, macrobinoculars.
> 
> ...






			
				Rorworr said:
			
		

> *Rorworr:* Male Wookiee Scout 6; Init +1 (+1 Dex); Defense 15 (+4 class, +1 Dex); Spd 10m; VP/WP 50/14; Atk +7 melee (1d6+3 Martial arts), +5 ranged (3d10/19-20, bowcaster) or (3d6, blaster pistol); SQ Wookiee Rage, Extraordinary Recuperation, Heart +1, Trailblazing, Uncanny Dodge (Dex bonus to AC), Skill Mastery (Pilot), Extreme Effort, Evasion; SV Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +3; SZ M; FP 5; Rep 1; Str 17, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 8.
> 
> *Equipment:* Backpack, Blaster pistol, Bowcaster, Credit chip, Comlink, Medpac, M-TD translator droid.
> 
> ...






			
				Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *Dorn Tavers:* Human Jedi Guardian 6; Init +2; Def 17 (19 when using lightsaber); Spd 10m; VP/WP 51/15; Atk +7/+2 melee (3d8+1/19-20,Lightsaber), +8/+3 ranged (3d8/19-20, blaster pistol, heavy); SQ Deflect (Defense +1), Deflect (attack –4), Deflect (extend defense & attack); SV Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +5; Sz M; FP 6; Rep 2; Str 12, Dex 14, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 12.
> 
> *Equipment:* Lightsaber, Comlink, Heavy blaster pistol, Powerpacks (10), Medpac, Liquid cable dispenser, Aquata breather, Credit chip (1475 credits)
> 
> ...


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 25, 2004)

You find your self sitting alone inside a small crate.  It's padded, so it's comfortable enough.  There's food and drink handy, so you won't starve.  It's even got a small glowglobe, so that you can see precisely the extent of your confinement.

And once again, it's all Deel's fault.

The message had read:



> I will be visiting my friends on Ralltiir for a few weeks.  If you really want to meet them, now would be the perfect time for me to introduce you to them.  Besides, you all could use a good vacation.
> 
> There is a freighter pilot named Miko Durn who runs a shuttle service between Chandrila, Corulag, Brentaal, Rhinnal and Ralltiir.  He knows all the best sights along the Ringali Nebula, and I'd highly recommend him for the last leg of the trip.
> 
> ...




And so here you are... stuffed into a smuggler's null-crate... disguised as a box of fruit... as he prepares to sneak his way through an Imperial blockade.

Your stomach turns slightly, as the freighter reverts rattlingly into realspace.  Just a few more minutes, and you'll be on Ralltiir.


----------



## Kelko (Mar 25, 2004)

Kelko sat folded in the corner of his crate, bracing his legs against one wall and his back against the other to minimize the rustling that would inevitably come once they started moving.  He sighed again, for the upteemth time.  _Why we didn't just blow through the brigade in a ship, I'll never know,_ he told himself.  _Nope, we always have to get ourselves into prime position to be ambushed...._  He paused mid-thought as he heard the familiar sound of a ship transitioning from hyper- to realspace.  _Thank the Great Hunters of Kraal-Rodia, I've had just about enough of this._  He tensed his long lean body in anticipation, waiting for a reason to spring into action.


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 25, 2004)

Set sat within his crate struggling to meditate on the Force, something that had become increasingly difficult over the years. Without a mentor or any guidance what so ever, his skills with the Force had stagnated though his abilities to hide both himself and what he was had increased during the early rise of the Empire, from constant practice. 

*Sigh* Set gave it up as futile and tried to find a more comfortable position in the crate. Why he took Deel up on his invitation he was not entirely sure, but he couldn’t ignore the possibilities hinted at by Deel in the message. Well he’d just have to see what Deel was up to when he saw him. Hopefully It won’t be like the last time.

The shutter of the feighter reverting to realspace shook Set out of his reverie. Perhaps now he was going to find out what this was all about…


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 25, 2004)

Arani is as comfortable as she can be, under the circumstances.  She has her trusty datapad in one hand so that she can finish the novel she's reading, and a glass of water in the other.  

As the ship enters realspace, she finishes her drink, then turns back to her book.  No point in getting wound up until the ship actually stops.


----------



## Rorworr (Mar 26, 2004)

Folded didn't really begin to cover the position Rorworr was in, but what else could you expect when you crammed two meter Wookiee into a rather small crate?  Yet despite this discomfort, Rorworr is happily engaged in upgrading Emtee's speaker systems.  He clips a new component into place, then closes the droid's access panel.  Flicking a concealed switch, he restores power to the little droid.

"So, how's that feel?  Any better?"  He asks, starting to place his tools back into their case.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Mar 26, 2004)

Dorn shifted himself into a slightly more comfortable position and did his best to maintain the patience his master had stressed was so important back in his padawan days. It seemed that the older he got, the harder it was to be patient. Of course, that might have something to do with the dark times the galaxy faced these days.

Dorn closed his eyes and attempted to return to a meditative state. He tried not to think the cynical kinds of thoughts that had become more common for him with each passing year. He tried not to think about all the running he had been doing lately. He tried not to think about how eager he was to get back on the offensive and do something meaningful against the Empire that had destroyed his friends, his way of life. He tried not to think about all the possibilities that had sprung into his thoughts when he had heard Deel's offer. He tried not to think of a certain young Naboo noble that both he and Deel had known so long ago...

The Jedi's eyes snapped open and he found himself once again frowning at the drab walls of his temporary cell. He leaned his head back and sighed.

"So much for meditation."


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 27, 2004)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> "So, how's that feel?  Any better?"  He asks, starting to place his tools back into their case.




"Well, at least I'm not stuttering anymore," the droid elucidates, "Do you remember back in the Tapani sector?  Lord Apollonari's servitor droid had the most atrocious stutter.  He couldn't speak an entire sentence without falling into a feedback loop..."  Emtee rambles on as the faint rush and rumble of atmospheric entry increases in intensity somewhere far outside the small crates.  The noise fades away again, and within minutes, a small lurch and bump indicates touchdown.

Muffled footsteps can be heard entering the hold, but any hope that it's the captain come to give the all clear vanishes as soon as you can discern the voices' topic of conversation...

"Your manifest indicates you are hauling a cargo of produce," an authoritative voice states.

"That's right," the voice of the captain replies. "Mostly flash-frozen fruits and vegetables out of Chandrila."

"But our preliminary scans indicate otherwise.  Signs of several lifeforms have been detected within your hold.  You aren't smuggling in exotic animals, are you?"

"No sir," the captain replies, "any cargo of foodstuffs will have its vermin.  It's probably just a couple of scurriers."

"Well, we'd better double check anyway.  Can't have a clodhopper or k'lorslug infestation wiping out the local crops, now can we?  It's won't take but a moment to search and sterilize the hold.  You'll be charged the standard fee for the service, of course, and I'll have to fine you for importing illegal and undeclared extraterrestial lifeforms.  Sergeant, start with the cargo crates so we can offload them.  Once the hold is clear, we can flush out the remainder."

"Yes sir," a speaker-modulated voice replies.  Booted footsteps approach Set's crate, and someone begins fiddling with the exterior latch to open the crate's lid.


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 27, 2004)

Arani shuts off her book, and readies her pistol.  As she does so, she desperatley tries to think of a cover story, but comes up empty.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 28, 2004)

Nothing to see here, move along...


----------



## Rorworr (Mar 28, 2004)

"Damn cheek. I'll show them exotic animals..." Rorworr mutters, shuffling himself round in the box so he can load his bowcaster. He awkwardly braces the weapon against his shoulder, and waits to see if anyone opens his crate...


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Mar 29, 2004)

Upon hearing the voices outside, Dorn unclipped his lightsaber from his belt and took a deep, slow breath, drawing on the calming influence of the Force. He didn't want unnecessary violence, but he would do what was necessary to defend himself and his companions. If he was forced to make a stand, he would do so without hesitation.

He momentarily found himself wondering, though, why nothing ever went smoothly when he was involved with this particular group of people.

"Just like old times," the Jedi muttered to himself as he waited for the cargo inspectors to begin unlatching his crate...


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Mar 29, 2004)

Vor’en, while not as tall as Roworr, is by no means short, and to complicate matters he is also fairly broad, due to muscle mass.  So it might come as some surprise that he was managing to nap when the ship came out of hyperspace.  The ability to catnap at any time, in any situation, is one valued in a soldier- you may, after all, not get a chance later.  Vor’en had picked it up some years ago, not long after Deel had hired him as a bodyguard and he had met a certain group of young beings, way back when in the Tapani sector….

That was some time ago.  More recently, Vor’en had tried very hard to convince Arani that coming at Deel’s call was a exceedingly poor idea.  Deel, he had pointed out, was hardly the most trustworthy individual.  He would likely put them in danger.  He would likely ask them to do something illegal, or at the very least, borderline illegal.  Arani, being Arani, had gone anyway, and Vor’en, being Vor’en, had followed.

Vor’en was fully awake now, although looking at him all you would notice was a changed rate in breathing and a twitch of his thumb.  He had spent the trip with his blaster rifle in hand, fully charged, and now the safety was off.  Light from the glowbulb plays over his shiny black blast helmet and vest.  He lies in wait now, fully content with lying still until action is called for.


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 29, 2004)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> "Damn cheek. I'll show them exotic animals..." Rorworr mutters, shuffling himself round in the box so he can load his bowcaster. He awkwardly braces the weapon against his shoulder, and waits to see if anyone opens his crate...




Between the size of his weapon, the size of himself and the interference of his translator droid, it was inavoidable that Rorworr should bump around a bit while hurredly loading his bowcaster.

In the midst of his preparations, Rorworr hears a slightly muffled, but electronically amplified voice exclaim, "Sir, there something inside this one, we can hear it moving around."

To which the reply comes, "Open it."

Rorworr barely has time to shoulder his bowcaster, before someone outside unlatches the magnetic latches holding closed the lid of the crate.  The lid lifts, and the white helmeted and armored figure of an Imperial shock-force stormtrooper peers over the edge alongside the business end of a military-spec SoroSuub blaster carbine.

Without even thinking a nervous twitch sets off the bowcaster's hair trigger, and the the bolt slips in underneath the chin of the stormtrooper to exlode into his throat's thin protective sleeve.  The helmet disappears in a flash of energy and the remains of the trooper is hurled bodily back from the opening of the crate.

"It's a trap!" someone cries out.

_OOC: Surprise round is over.  Combat ensues.  Rorworr's crate is open, but everyone else's is still closed._


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 29, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> _OOC: Surprise round is over.  Combat ensues.  Rorworr's crate is open, but everyone else's is still closed._




_OOC:  Possibly a stupid question, but do the crates open from the inside?_


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Mar 29, 2004)

Action is called for.  Funny how these things work.  Vor'en surgically pumps three blaster bolts into the lid of his crate and kicks it free, not moving out- it will provide some modicum of cover- but shifting so as to be able to peek over the rim and do to the enemy what he did to the lid.

_ooc:I realized after I wrote this that some mechanism might have been provided so we could open it from the inside.  I also realized that Vor'en would probably shoot his way out anyway._


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 29, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> _OOC:  Possibly a stupid question, but do the crates open from the inside?_




_OOC: Well..._



			
				Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> ...Vor'en surgically pumps three blaster bolts into the lid of his crate and kicks it free...




_Yes?_

There is no obvious way to open the crates easily from the inside.  They were originally designed to smuggle cargo, not passengers, and there apparently wasn't time to modify them appropriately.


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 29, 2004)

Arani takes a deep breath.

"Not a problem.  We've gotten out of worse scrapes than this," she tells herself.  "Not that that helps any."

Using the utensils from the food as improvised tools, Arani tries to get the lid of her crate open.  If that fails _and it probably will, given her unspectacular Disable Device skill_ she gets a little panicky and shoots her way out.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Mar 29, 2004)

Hearing the bowcaster go off outside and the chaos that follows, Dorn centers his mind on the Force, activates his lightsaber, and quickly slices open the front of his crate.

_ooc: activates Battlemind (+6) before slicing through the crate_


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 29, 2004)

pbartender said:
			
		

> "Yes sir," a speaker-modulated voice replies. Booted footsteps approach Set's crate, and someone begins fiddling with the exterior latch to open the crate's lid.




Set holds his breath as he hears the latch on his crate rattle.




			
				pbartender said:
			
		

> … electronically amplified voice exclaim, "Sir, there something inside this one, we can hear it moving around."
> 
> To which the reply comes, "Open it."




Set quietly sighs as footsteps walk away from his crate, but his relief is short lived as the unmistakable sound of a bowcaster goes off. “That Sithspawned wookie,” hisses Set, “he’s gonna get us all killed.”
The bowcaster shot is soon followed my more blaster fire and shouts. Set focuses on the latch of his crate stretching out with the Force to open it. _[Move Object +5]_ Then curles his hand around his blaster handle and quietly opens the lid to peak out.


----------



## Rorworr (Mar 30, 2004)

A little surprised by the effectiveness of his shot, Rorworr blinks rapidly to clear the glowing afterimage of the bolt from his vision.

Rolling up to one knee, he uses the crate for cover and fires off another bolt from his bowcaster, growling loudly.  He looks a little surprised by the sudden appearance of a lightsaber blade through the front of a neighbouring box, but focuses for now on the Stormtroopers.


----------



## Kelko (Mar 30, 2004)

Kelko half jumped out of his skin at the sound of gunfire, though he'd been half expecting it.  "I _knew_ something like this would happen," he muttered to himself as he leaned back to lay with his back on the floor of the box.  Simultaneously, he drew a blaster pistol from its holster on his hip.  Pulling his knees to his chest and grunting, he kicked upward with a sudden and explosive motion, hoping to knock the lid off of the crate in one blow.


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 2, 2004)

Vor'en said:
			
		

> Vor'en surgically pumps three blaster bolts into the lid of his crate and kicks it free, not moving out- it will provide some modicum of cover- but shifting so as to be able to peek over the rim and do to the enemy what he did to the lid.




Vor'en's bolts blast through lid's latch, and a swift kick pops the lid open.  Before it even swings all the way wide, a trio of blaster bolts fly over the top of the crate to score the inner surface of the lid.  Luckily, Vor'en ducking downout of the way far enough for the crate to provide ample cover.

Vor'en can see a squad of three strom troopers with their recently discharged blaster carbines at the ready, with the messily headless bodily of a fourth trooper sprawly across the hold's deck.  A neatly grey uniformed imperial officer stands nearby, with an astonished look on his face.  Miko, the freighter captain, seems to have ducked behind one the nearby crates.




			
				Arani said:
			
		

> Using the utensils from the food as improvised tools, Arani tries to get the lid of her crate open.




Wriggling and jiggling a knife and fork around the edge of the lid, Arani can heard a half dozen blaster bolts fired off in succession.  She finally manages to slide the blade of the knife through the crack to jimmy the latch open, and lifts the lid to see the same scene as Vor'en.




			
				Dorn said:
			
		

> Hearing the bowcaster go off outside and the chaos that follows, Dorn centers his mind on the Force, activates his lightsaber, and quickly slices open the front of his crate.




Dorn activates his lightsaber in the tight confines of his crate, and plunges it through the side to cut an exit.  As soon as the gleaming blade pierces the durasteel wall, he hears the previously authoritative voice shout out in near panic, "A Jedi!  Fall back and call for reinforcements!"

Dorn finishes his cuts, leaving a wide, circular hole in the side of the crate.  The glowing red edges of the makeshift exit slowly fade as the metal sheds its heat.  A quick glances shows an imperial officer hastily dragging away the headless body of a stormtrooper out the cargo hatch and down the loading ramp under the cover fire of three other troopers.




			
				Set said:
			
		

> Set focuses on the latch of his crate stretching out with the Force to open it. Then curles his hand around his blaster handle and quietly opens the lid to peak out.




The latch smoothly slides open, and Set peers out from under the lid.  By now, most of his friends have found their ways out of their crates using various methods appropriate to their individual idioms.

A squad of four stromtrooper, one of which has been decapitated by a particularly destructive bowcaster quarrel, are retreating out of the hold alongside an imperial officer who is currently talking into a comlink.




			
				Rorworr said:
			
		

> Rolling up to one knee, he uses the crate for cover and fires off another bolt from his bowcaster, growling loudly.




The bolt flashes through the ranks of the troopers, but fails to hit any of them.  But, the nearby rush of energy and exploding shrapnel from the duracrete landing pad outside only hastens them along in their retreat.




			
				Kelko said:
			
		

> Pulling his knees to his chest and grunting, he kicked upward with a sudden and explosive motion, hoping to knock the lid off of the crate in one blow.




Kelko jars his ankles and knees trying to kick out the lid of his crate.  In the confined space, he just can't quite get enough leverage to burst the latch.  Luckily, the captain had been using Kelko's crate for cover from stray blaster bolts, and he pops the latch to open the way for Kelko.  Captain Durn lifts the lid and pokes his head inside.  "Stop goofing around and get moving," he admonishes the rodian, "You guys have to get out of here, and I have to take off, before those reinforcements arrive!"


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 2, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> "Stop goofing around and get moving," he admonishes the rodian, "You guys have to get out of here, and I have to take off, before those reinforcements arrive!"




"Absolutely.  Let's move."  Arani turns to the Captain.  "Thank you for your help, sir.  We apologize for the inconvenience we've caused you."

Arani hustles the group towards the exit.  Before any of the more martial members of the party can pursue the fleeing Imperials, she adds, "Let them go.  Right now the Empire knows someone's here, but they can't identify any of us.  For now, I'd like to keep it that way."


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 2, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> "Let them go.  Right now the Empire knows someone's here, but they can't identify any of us.  For now, I'd like to keep it that way."





Set throws back the crate's lid and steps out. "Are you Daft!? 20 years and you have yet to grow any brains in that pretty little head of yours. That officer saw Dorn's lightsaber. They know there's at least one Jedi, and that's all they care about. The Empire won't let this ship go and they'll be stopping anyone who tries to leave the starport until they get their hands on him!"

Set holsters his blaster, then pulls out his own lightsaber and sighs in disgust. "And now I'll have to get rid of this thing. I just built it too."


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 2, 2004)

"Look," Marko adds, "I don't care how you guys get out of here, but I've got to get into the air before they scramble their TIE squadron.  I'm using a false transponder code right now, so I can swap IDs and get away.  But I need to get rid of you and any evidence you were here, or I'll get aught for sure.

"I'll lead them on a little chase to buy you some time.  This is the biggest starport on the planet, so it shouldn't be too tough to get lost in the crowd, so long as you stop waving those laser swords around."

The Imperials have fled to cover behind a parked speeder at a long, safe distance.  The freighter captain starts kicking the empty remains of the crates out the hatch.

"When I take off, I'll swing the ship around so the Imps can't see the hatch.  Jump out and hide behind the crates, and I'll try to draw them off."  Durn runs off toward the cockpit of the old tramp freighter.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 2, 2004)

"Fine"  Snarls Set. "And Dorn, stick that blasted lightsaber where the suns don't shine and keep it there!"

Set then hide his own saber in his boot and redraws his blaster. He then shoves his way between Rorry and Vor and takes a moment to glance out the hatch to look for better cover then the crates. "Vor, got anything in your overly large ordinance collection to take out that speeder. We could use the explosion as a derversion."


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 3, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> Before any of the more martial members of the party can pursue the fleeing Imperials, she adds, "Let them go. Right now the Empire knows someone's here, but they can't identify any of us. For now, I'd like to keep it that way."




Dorn stares in the direction of the Imperials for a moment, looking for all the world as if he is going to dash headlong into their midst with the brilliant blue blade of his lightsaber leading the way. After hearing Arani's words, the moment passes, though, and he closes down his lightsaber and tucks it under his jacket. He draws his blaster and takes a defensive position behind the crates with the rest of the group.



			
				Set Harth said:
			
		

> "Fine"  Snarls Set. "And Dorn, stick that blasted lightsaber where the suns don't shine and keep it there!"




Dorn snaps a glance in Set's direction, an irritated look flitting across his features at the way Set addressed Arani and then himself.

"Good to see you too, Set. You've obviously spent a lot of time these past few years polishing up that charm of yours. I'm surprised you're still alive."

He looks at the rest of his companions with an apologetic look in his eyes, his gaze lingering on Arani for a moment.

"Sorry about the lightsaber. I got caught up in the moment. I've been tired of hiding what I am all the time."

He seems about to say more but suddenly ducks reflexively as a stray blaster bolt strikes zips past him. He shrugs and glances around at his old friends.

"Anyway, it could be worse. We've gotten out of tighter spots than this, right?"

Noticing that people are generally too busy trying not to get blasted to answer him, Dorn turns his attention back on the enemy, mumbling something about how he's sure they've been in tighter spots before...



> Set then hide his own saber in his boot and redraws his blaster. He then shoves his way between Rorry and Vor and takes a moment to glance out the hatch to look for better cover then the crates. "Vor, got anything in your overly large ordinance collection to take out that speeder. We could use the explosion as a derversion."




Dorn frowns at that suggestion and shakes his head.

"Not to rob Vor'en of a chance to show off his toys, but isn't the idea here to stop doing things that draw attention to us? Blowing speeders up doesn't seem like the best way to melt into a crowd. I like Marko's plan."


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 3, 2004)

Vor'en presses his lips into a thin line behind his mask.  He had been a hair too slow, and they had gotten to cover before he could do anything but launch a few wild shots.*  He turns his ears back towards the others, his eyes still focused on the enemy.  He fires a few blaster bolts, just to keep their heads down.



> "Are you Daft!? 20 years and you have yet to grow any brains in that pretty little head of yours...."




"Shall I shoot him, boss?"  he mutters into his helmet's comlink, and the words float from somewhere on Arani's hip, where her own hand-held model is stored.



> "Vor, got anything in your overly large ordinance collection to take out that speeder. We could use the explosion as a derversion."




"First, don't call me that.  People with names like yours should be wary about chopping bits off others, or you'll find you've got nothing left."  Vor'en is annoyed, and speaking far than he usually does.  _Someone has to save our collective asses, I suppose._  "Two, until thirty seconds ago Arani and I were perfectly legal, and there's a limit to what you can carry and keep your nose clean."  He had quite enough to mix it up with, but he had left his biggest gear- a trio of stun grenades- at home.  Stupid of him.  

"Three, for someone who just let Dorn have it for lack of subtlety, you sure like the idea of a big bang.  Which doesn't mean," he continues, his eyes still firmly fixed on the distant landspeeder as he fires twice more over the heads of the enemy troopers, "that you didn't drop the ball, Dorn.  Badly.  But I'll tell you just how stupid you acted later, because right now we're getting the hell out of here as soon as Murn turns the ship around.  Let's go."  

*I realize I was a bit slow off the start line here, but I don't suppose there's a chance I could have perforated them before they got to cover?  Officer is the priority.  And yes, I know Arani told us otherwise....


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 3, 2004)

"Well, I could always see if this could punch some hole in the speeder."  Rorworr hefts the bowcaster menacingly, slotting another quarrel into place.

"Dorn, good to see you again.  Once we're clear of the boys in white, I'd like to know where you've been hiding out for the last dozen years or so."  He nods meaningfully towards Arani as he speaks.

"Anyway, we running or fighting?  Given that the officer over there has got his comlink out, I'd guess that reinforcements are on their way.  Coupled with Dorn's little display, chance are this place will be crawling with troops in minutes..."


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 3, 2004)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> *I realize I was a bit slow off the start line here, but I don't suppose there's a chance I could have perforated them before they got to cover?  Officer is the priority.  And yes, I know Arani told us otherwise....




_I kind of took that into account...  You took a triple shot to get out of the box.  By the time you popped up (bad init. roll), the Imps had already made their way out of the docking bay.  They essentially ran all the way to the speeder.  In fact, you can see the abandoned trooper's body lying at the bottom of the ramp._


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 3, 2004)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> Dorn frowns at that suggestion and shakes his head.
> 
> "Not to rob Vor'en of a chance to show off his toys, but isn't the idea here to stop doing things that draw attention to us? Blowing speeders up doesn't seem like the best way to melt into a crowd. I like Marko's plan."




Ducking blaster bolts Set responds. "I don't like the idea of using those crates for cover, seem aufully flimsy to me. And blowing up the speeder should give us enough smoke and confusion to slip away. Honestly, you guys never think things through."


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 3, 2004)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> "Anyway, we running or fighting?"




Arani had been looking more and more angry, but Rorworr's voice manages to calm her down.  _ooc:  Really! I had a whole "Arani yells at everybody" post planned out, but the Wookiee defused the moment._  

"We are running, before they get a good look at us.  If anyone does, we deal with them.  Any objections?"

She nods to the Wookiee.  "Rory, blow the speeder if you can.  I'll look for an alternate exit."  Then Arani glares at the two Jedi as if they were naughty children.  "As for you two - you are the last remnants of the proud Jedi order.  Start acting like it!  Save the lightsaber measuring contest until we get to safety."

Arani will scan the area for grates, ducts, that sort of thing.  _ooc:  In case there's a genre appropriate route of escape handy._


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 3, 2004)

Everyone has to briefly hold on to something nearby and solid as the ship lifts off and sways a bit as it floats a meter or two over the ground.


----------



## Kelko (Apr 4, 2004)

"Wow, happy little reunion we've got here," Kelko mutters under his breath, taking cover next to Rorworr and providing some cover fire of his own.  He braces himself behind the crate he'd been riding in when the ship begins its rise.  "I'm with Arani on this.  Those Imperials are definitely calling for reinforcements, and I'm not waiting around for them to get here."


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 7, 2004)

The ship performs a sudden pirouette, and tilts precariously sideways so that the pile of crates comes into view just a meter or so below the cargo hatch.

Captain Durn's voice echoes over the intercom, "Everybody out!"


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 7, 2004)

Firing a final quarrel at the Imperial speeder, Rorworr turns back to the group.

"Kelko and 'Rani have got the right idea.  Let's get out of here, and maybe we can loose them in the crowds."  He looks doubtfully at his bowcaster as he says this, then shrugs.

"And I'd just better hope there are a few other Wookiees about..."


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 7, 2004)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> "And I'd just better hope there are a few other Wookiees about..."




"Maybe we can get you a hat.  A big hat."

_ooc:  Oops!  Thought we were already out._

Arani slides down the ramp into the crates in an undignified but rapid fashion.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 7, 2004)

"I'm gonna regret this."  mumbles Set as he tumbles down the ramp.

Once he reaches the crates Set begins to look about for exits; doors, exhaust vents, gutters, etc.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 8, 2004)

"Let's get going," says Vor'en seriously, trying to remember the layout to the starport.  He knows what it looks like in general terms- always know what a potential battleground looks like- but he's unsure of his specific location.  He stays close to Arani, scanning the crowd for any danger and ready to interpose himself between Arani and whatever might be thrown their way.


----------



## Kelko (Apr 8, 2004)

Checking the charge in his weapon and then giving a spot behind the cover of the crates the once over, Kelko dives out to join the others.  Careful for any stray blaster bolts, he peers around the area, looking to assess another vehicle besides the one the stormtroopers are holed up behind.  "Running blaster battles in the allies are not my forte, and we could use the mobility of a speeder or two."


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 9, 2004)

Dorn jumps down behind the crates with everybody else and crouches down, his blaster drawn and ready. He nods at Kelko's suggestion.

"Yeah, speed would be good right about now."

Dorn glances around, helping Kelko in his search for a stray speeder or two.


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 9, 2004)

Everyone exits the cargo bay in their own fashion to find themselves cover behind the pile of crates that is now strewn about the permacrete of the starport's landingfield.

Marko completes the spin of his small transport, and repulsors it toward the Imperials and their armored landspeeder.  Before the troopers and officer can respond to such an audacious maneuver, the ship upends itself standing on it's main exhaust nozzles just above the speeder.  A burst of flame ignites the main drives, and the ship rockets up toward the zenith with a resounding sonic boom.

The resulting shockwave and point-blank jet wash rocks the speeder sideways on its repulsors and sends the officer and three remaining troopers tumbling through air with their limbs akimbo.  The Imperials each hit the landing field hard with a wide variety of cracks and yelps. They end up unmoving, scattered about the ground meters away.

This area of the landing field is reserved for transports and cargo, mostly.  It resembles a wide open speeder parking lot, with rows landing areas marked off by painted lines and flashing lights imbedded in the permacrete.  Aside from the Imperial's combat speeder, there are several hover trucks within sight, and a great deal of load lifter droids. There are even a small selection of starships ranging from small YT transports to immense bulk haulers.

The main terminal and control tower of the spaceport lies dirctly in front of you, about a quarter kilometer off.  Behind you lies the edge of the landing field, which is bordered by a tall metal mesh fence, also about a quarter kilometer away.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 10, 2004)

Arani watches the falling stormtroopers.

"Thank you, Captain Marko," she says.

"The reinforcements should be here at any moment.  I'm guessing they'll be coming from the terminal, which makes me think we should go in the other direction very, very quickly.  But military strategy really isn't my field; any other ideas?"


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 10, 2004)

A pair of TIE fighters screech low overhead, and suddenly pull up into the sky to gain altitude and pursue the fleeing light freighter.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 12, 2004)

"Right then."  speaks Set in response to Arani " No time for subtlety, into a truck and through the fence, we can ditch the truck once we lose ourselves in town. Where were we to meet Deel anyway?"


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 13, 2004)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> " Where were we to meet Deel anyway?"




"At a bar, of course.  The Labyrinthine something.  Libation.  The Labyrinthine Libation.  Let's go."

Arani heads for the nearest truck and gets in.

_ooc:  I'm assuming we want someone with a pilot skill higher than 1 to drive._


----------



## Kelko (Apr 13, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> _ooc:  I'm assuming we want someone with a pilot skill higher than 1 to drive._




_ooc: You called?_

_You want it done right, you gotta do it yourself._  Not wasting anymore time, Kelko runs to the hover truck and jumps into the driver's seat.  He waits until everyone else is in until he guns the vehicle through the closest exit.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 13, 2004)

Vor'en goes in the cab if Arani goes in the cab and in the back of Arani goes in the back- but not before exchanging comm codes with Kelko.  "Get us into the streets," he says.  "They have more than two TIEs, and we don't want to get caught in the open."  He turns to Arani, pulling out a small datachip and handing it to her.  "Map," he says simply.  _Always know the battlefield._

I figure this is the sort of prep work Vor'en would do; feel free to nix it if it messes things up.


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 13, 2004)

Kelko said:
			
		

> _You want it done right, you gotta do it yourself._  Not wasting anymore time, Kelko runs to the hover truck and jumps into the driver's seat.  He waits until everyone else is in until he guns the vehicle through the closest exit.




Kelko hops into the cockpit of the nearest unattended repulsorvan, only to find that the operator's key is missing.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 14, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Kelko hops into the cockpit of the nearest unattended repulsorvan, only to find that the operator's key is missing.




Set looks from the keyhole to Kelko. "So, can you hotwire it, Or should we get out and push?"  smirks Set.


----------



## Kelko (Apr 14, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Kelko hops into the cockpit of the nearest unattended repulsorvan, only to find that the operator's key is missing.




"Expected as much,"  Kelko mutters as he examines the ignition box for a moment with bulbuous black eyes.  "Late model Hovertron, maybe manufactured on Sullust.  Guess this'll be just like that time on Ryloth," he muses, drawing a slender electronic tool from his breast pocket.  Then he pulls off the ignition housing, searches out the proper wires and circuits he'll need and gets to work.

ooc: Hot-wiring the van with a _Repair_ check of +11.


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 17, 2004)

_OOC: Odd thing about the Star Wars rules...  Neither the Disable Device nor the Repair skills specify anything about hot-wiring a vehicle.  After consulting several other rulesets, I'm deciding that both can skills be used, but if you use Repair, then it is considered Jury Rigged and the DC of the check is increased._

Kelko uses a little trick Arani and Deel once showed him, and the repusorvan's drive sputters into life.  It's got an odd periodic knocking sound due to the fact that one of the repulsors seems to be mistimed.

Nearby, a spaceport worker loading crates onto a hovercart looks up inquiringly at the van.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 19, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Nearby, a spaceport worker loading crates onto a hovercart looks up inquiringly at the van.




Set sticks his head out the window and waves at the space worker. "Don't mind us were just taking the truck to the shop for repairs." _(Affect Mind +3)_


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 20, 2004)

Set can hear the dock worker grumbling irritatedly, "Just taking the truck to the shop for repairs..."

"Well just make sure you get back by the end of shift this time," the dockworker yells back.  "The next crew will need it for the Mark 4 that just came in."  The worker goes back to work and Set can faintly hear him muttering something about the genealogy of Imperial contractors, the average number of them it takes to complete any job, and the overtime pay they are likely earning not doing it.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 22, 2004)

Arani sits quietly next to Vor'en in the back of the truck.  She's ready to spring into diplomatic action if necessary, but for now, she waits, fiddling with her datapad.  Finally she turns to Dorn and prepares to speak, but then changes her mind.


----------



## Kelko (Apr 22, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> _OOC: Odd thing about the Star Wars rules...  Neither the Disable Device nor the Repair skills specify anything about hot-wiring a vehicle.  After consulting several other rulesets, I'm deciding that both can skills be used, but if you use Repair, then it is considered Jury Rigged and the DC of the check is increased._
> 
> Kelko uses a little trick Arani and Deel once showed him, and the repusorvan's drive sputters into life.  It's got an odd periodic knocking sound due to the fact that one of the repulsors seems to be mistimed.
> 
> Nearby, a spaceport worker loading crates onto a hovercart looks up inquiringly at the van.




Kelko allows a rare grin as the repulsorvan started up.  He carefully checked his surroundings for a quick moment, getting all the obstacles in his plane of sight firmly entrenched in his mind, and then pressed the accelerator down as hard as he could.  "Hold on everyone," he thought to say after the fact, aiming the van for the nearest exit.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 23, 2004)

Dorn sits in the back of the van, glad that his rash use of his lightsaber hadn't gotten his companions into a fatal situation. At least not yet, anyway. He sighs as he waits for Kelko to get the van moving, remembering how much they used to emphasize discipline in Jedi training. These days frustration seemed a more powerful force in his life.

Discipline and frustration...Dorn glances over at Arani as he considers those thoughts and is surprised to see her looking at him, as if she is about to say something. Oddly, he isn't surprised by how much he wants her to say something to him, anything at all.

The Jedi starts to say something to Arani when he realizes that she isn't going to speak, but he is interrupted by the van's sudden acceleration and Kelko's belated advice to hold on. So Dorn holds on to something, wondering where they will all end up this time.

"Here we go again," he mutters under his breath.


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 24, 2004)

Kelko weaves the van through the landing struts of parked star ships, and quickly finds a gate in the fence surrounding the landing field.  The gate is just beginning to close after a tractor dragging a string of floating cargo containers through.  A small guard shack stands to one side of the gate, and a squad of four storm troopers seem to be conversing with the security guard.


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 24, 2004)

Rorworr pats Dorn on the shoulder, recognising his uncertainty.

"Don't worry, she's fine.  We've all kept an eye out for her."  He says quietly.  "Not that the last few years have been easy.  But I'm willing to guess you already know that..."

Grabbing whatever handhold is in reach, Rorworr braces himself against the van's wall, knowing what Kelko's idea of an exit is likely to be...


----------



## Kelko (Apr 24, 2004)

Not surprising anyone, Kelko revs the repulsorvan's engine as high as he can to follow the tractor.  "Heads up, everyone.  We've got stormies ahead."  His intent is to blow by the stormtroopers and out the gate if he can.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 24, 2004)

Kelko said:
			
		

> "Heads up, everyone.  We've got stormies ahead."




"Terrific."

Arani braces herself with one hand, and pulls out her blaster with the other.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 24, 2004)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> Rorworr pats Dorn on the shoulder, recognising his uncertainty.
> 
> "Don't worry, she's fine.  We've all kept an eye out for her."  He says quietly.  "Not that the last few years have been easy.  But I'm willing to guess you already know that..."




Dorn throws a small smile of appreciation Rorworr's way as he holds on during Kelko's mad dash. The Jedi is somewhat relieved to discover that the wookie doesn't seem to be thinking about pulling his arms out of his sockets for his sudden disappearing act all those years ago. Considering how protective of Arani Rory had always been, Dorn had considered the loss of his arms a distinct possibility should he ever run into his old friends again.

"Thanks, Rory. The last few years have been tough all over, but I figured she'd be alright with you and Vor'en around. I just wish..."

Dorn is interrupted by Kelko's sudden announcement of stormtroopers up ahead. Dorn shakes his head and unholsters his blaster again.

"Never mind. So much for making a quiet exit from the scene of the crime..."


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 27, 2004)

The stormtroopers scatter and the guard leaps into the guard shack and the repulsorvan shoots by.  Kelko thread the needle, sliding the van into the space between the gate and the last cargo container, but not without scraping a bit of paint off the fender in a shower of sparks.  As he flies by, he can hear the guard shout out, "Hey! Wait! You're not..."

In moments Kelko has woven through a bewildering number of sidestreets and back alleys, until he's certain that pursuit is futile.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 27, 2004)

Set sticks his head out the window to see is they have shook off pursuit. "Clear for now. Let find some where to ditch this truck."

Set's mind whirls after the excitement of the previous few minutes, and it takes a few moments for him to calm down. _Deel's proposition better be worth this_, he thinks. 
Set looks around at his old companions. _Never thought I would see these chumps again, in fact a would have prefered not too._ Set rolls his eyes as Arani and Dorn makes eyes at each other. _Sheesh twenty years and they still act like teenagers._ Waving his hand in front of his face, Set wonders why wookiees smell worse with age.

"So where's this bar we're suppose to meet Deel at?"


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 28, 2004)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> "So where's this bar we're suppose to meet Deel at?"




"Deel's message only said it was near the spaceport.  I suggest we ditch the truck and look for a local directory."  _ooc:  Phonebooks - in SPACE!!!!!_


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 29, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> "Deel's message only said it was near the spaceport.  I suggest we ditch the truck and look for a local directory."  _ooc:  Phonebooks - in SPACE!!!!!_




The local area seem to be a warehouse district, but moving along a short distance to a major thouroughfare, Arani finds an information kiosk for tourists.  It seems to be little used and in mild disrepair, probably due to the sudden decrease in tourism since the Imperial interdiction.

A quick search of the kiosk's information banks reveals that the Labyrinthine Libation is a local hot spot as far as night clubs go, and it be found not more than a kilometer and a half away...  It is located just outside the main passenger entrance of the starport.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 29, 2004)

Arani grins.

"I've got an address.  Right by the spaceport, so we'll be returning to the scene of the crime."

She turns to Rorworr.  "Rory, they'll probably be looking for a Wookiee.  I've got an idea for a cover story, but you're not going to like it."


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 29, 2004)

Rorworr groans despairingly at Arani's comment.

"That's not the first time you've said that..."  He says, sounding slightly apprehensive.  "Let me make this quite clear, I am never wearing a dress again, no matter how good the reason.  So, let's hear it.  What's the plan?"


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 30, 2004)

"Okay.  Even without the bowcaster sighting, a free Wookiee wandering around in an area with this much Imperial presence is going to attract attention.  So I was thinking, well. . . what if you weren't a free Wookiee?"

Arani frowns.

"Look, I don't like the idea of you pretending to be a slave.  At all.  And if you don't want to do it, we can find another way.  It's probably the easiset plan, but that doesn't make it the best one."


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 30, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> Arani frowns.
> 
> "Look, I don't like the idea of you pretending to be a slave.  At all.  And if you don't want to do it, we can find another way.  It's probably the easiset plan, but that doesn't make it the best one."




Dorn glances from Arani to Rorworr and shrugs after a moment of thought.

"I can't think of a better idea. And look at the bright side - at least she didn't mention anything about wearing a dress. Well, not yet anyway."

Dorn smiles at his friend, resisting the urge to comment further on the entire dress issue.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 30, 2004)

Vor'en stoically resists comment on the entire cross-dressing Wookiee slave issue, instead steadily scanning the surroundings and staying close to Arani.

As an aside- in any case when we're about to do something fantastically stupid of the appropriate nature, would my knowledge: tactics skill come into play?  Or should I specifically ask to use it if there comes a situation that isn't commonsensical?


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 30, 2004)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> As an aside- in any case when we're about to do something fantastically stupid of the appropriate nature, would my knowledge: tactics skill come into play?  Or should I specifically ask to use it if there comes a situation that isn't commonsensical?




_OOC: It doesn't hurt to remind me, I often forget which specific skills characters have, especially when it comes to Knowledges.  Knowledge (tactics) would usually give you information on the best possible escape routes, ambush sites, hiding spots, defensible areas, etc... in any given area._


----------



## Kelko (Apr 30, 2004)

Kelko dragged himself out of the van, smoothing down his bantha-leather jacket and drawing a slender death-stick from a breast pocket.  Lighting and placing it in his puckered lips, he took a deep draw.  He wasn't looking forward to this reunion at all.  Bad things always went down whenever they all got together.  Ships crashed, people died, relationships imploded.  On the other hand, it _was_ sort of nice to see everyone again, even Set.  Sort of.

"Or we could shave him and pass him off as a really big human," Kelko throws in, smirking at his old wookiee friend.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 30, 2004)

Rolling his eyes at the surrounding conversations, Set decides to keep his comments to himself and instead gets out to look for Imperials, local law enforcement, and the bar, in that order.


----------



## Rorworr (May 2, 2004)

Rorworr scowls at Arani's suggestion, but after several moments of thought he eventually nods.

"It seems like the best plan we've got, and I like it just marginally more than Kelko's shaving idea..."  He agrees reluctantly.  "Just don't expect me to bow down to too many Imperials, or there'll be trouble.  Now, what are we going to do with my bowcaster?"


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (May 2, 2004)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> "Now, what are we going to do with my bowcaster?"




Vor'en ears prick up immediately, but he waits a beat.  Can't appear too eager.  Such a piece of work, the bowcaster- he had seen what it's quarrels could do, more than he had ever seen in a blaster bolt.  Such power in such a package....

"I'll take it," he says.  "Makes sense.  Fits costume, anyway."  Anyone who knows Vor'en knows that he's the last person to care about costume, and the first to care about, well, things that shoot, exlpode, and so on.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 2, 2004)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> "It seems like the best plan we've got, and I like it just marginally more than Kelko's shaving idea..."  He agrees reluctantly.  "Just don't expect me to bow down to too many Imperials, or there'll be trouble.  Now, what are we going to do with my bowcaster?"




"I will do my best to keep bowing to a minimum.  And when the mission's over, Rory, I *will* make it up to you."


----------



## Rorworr (May 2, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> "I will do my best to keep bowing to a minimum.  And when the mission's over, Rory, I *will* make it up to you."



 "Not to worry.  I'd rather do this than get us all killed."  Rorworr smiles to Arani, before turning to Vor'en.  He passes his bowcaster over to the soldier, along with his bandoleer of ammunition.

"Be careful with that.  The trigger's a touch sensitive, and it doesn't take jolts all that well when it's loaded."  He cautions.  "Otherwise it's pretty straightforwards to use...  and I really shouldn't try to tell you of all people how to use a gun..."  He tails off with a slight grin, guessing what Vor'en's expression might be under his face mask.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 3, 2004)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> "Not to worry.  I'd rather do this than get us all killed."




Arani throws her arms around Rorworr, then smiles up at him.

"Have I mentioned yet how happy I am to see you?  It's been much too long."  She then disentangles herself from the Wookiee, and faces the group.

"Now that's settled, let's go to the bar."


----------



## Pbartender (May 7, 2004)

Later, you find yourselves heading up the main thoroughfare toward the Starport.  the streets are bus, though not so crowded as one would normally expect.  Farther on, near the starport gates, you can see a squad of stormtroopers beginning to make its way up the street on patrol.  The bar Deel had spoken of seems to be nowhere in sight, until you glance around a corner down a narrow side street and see a large gleaming sign...


```
[B]THE LABYRINTHINE LIBATION[/B]
█ ██████████████████████████████████
█               █   █    █   █     █
███████ ███████ █ ███ ██ ███ █ ███ █
█     █ █       █     █      █   █ █
█ █████ ██████ ████████ ██████████ █
█       █   █   █        █ █       █
████ ████ █ █ █ ██████ █ █ █ █ █████
█    █  █ █ █ █        █ █   █ █   █
█ ██ ██ █ ████████████ █ █████ █ █ █
█  █    █              █         █ █
██████████████████████████████████ █
```


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (May 7, 2004)

Vor'en takes Arani by the arm and quickly steers her out of view of the troopers towards the bar, trying to hit a balance between being unobtrusive and quick.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 7, 2004)

Arani raises an eyebrow at Vor'en's sudden initiative, but permits herself to be led.


----------



## Rorworr (May 8, 2004)

Bowing his head, Rorworr does his best to look much like a browbeaten slave, and as little like a troublemaker as possible.  He follows close after Arani, watching the stormtroopers out of the corner of his eye.


----------



## Set Harth (May 10, 2004)

Set follows the group at a distance, not wanting to be associated with the general herd in-case someone get recognized. He sticks his hands in his pockets and adopts the outward appearance of board indifference.


----------



## Kelko (May 12, 2004)

Kelko trailed the group from behind a good ten meters.  _No reason for us all to be in a big bunch when the ambush comes._  He prowled along at a slow, rolling gait that he hoped made him seem unhurried and harmless.  Seeing the others head down the side street, the rodian waits a few beats for the others to go in, idling around behind before following.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (May 12, 2004)

Dorn stays close to Arani, Rorworr, and Vor'en as they enter the bar and keeps an eye out for trouble. Knowing this group's penchant for attracting just that, Dorn's hand never strays far from his blaster.


----------



## Pbartender (May 13, 2004)

As you first enter the Labyrinthine Libation, it seems like any other dimly-lit, smoke-laden, music-filled, cantina, but with one notable exception...  There no tables anywhere within the bar, and only a handful of booths line the walls.  The main floor of the cantina is filled with the serpentine wanderings of the bar itself, which twists and winds back upon itself in such a fashion as to bring to life the cantina's moniker.  The entire establishment is a veritable maze of bar-top and stools.


----------



## Set Harth (May 13, 2004)

"Now this is unusual." remarks Set. Set finds a place at the bar orders a drink seemly ignoring everyone, but actually acutely aware of them all through the force. he begins scanning the patrons for Deel.


----------



## Pbartender (May 18, 2004)

You belly up to the bar, and Set makes a scan of the bar, both visually and through the Force.  While several Twi'leks are dispersed amongst the crowd, none bear any resemblance to the inscrutable Surool.  Even through the Force, Deel's peculiar web-like tangle of thoughts cannot be detected anywhere nearby.

Set's concentration is momentarily disrupted by a jostle from a hulking, snout-nosed, warty Gammorean.

"Negola dewaghi wooldugger?!?"

The hideous freak is obviously drunk.  A short, grubby Human and an even smaller rodent-like beast join the belligerent monstrosity. 

"He doesn't like you."


----------



## Rorworr (May 18, 2004)

Rorworr moves to stand behind Set, grinning at the Gammorean in a way that's more intended to show all of the Wookiee's teeth than in any way look friendly.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 18, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> "He doesn't like you."




_ooc:  Must . . . resist . . . obvious joke . . ._

Arani casually leans up against a nearby segment of the bar, and just as casually rests her hand on her blaster.  

She gives Vor'en a little nod, and quietly adds, "Enjoy yourself."

_ooc:  Whatever happens, nobody start dancing.    _


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (May 18, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> She gives Vor'en a little nod, and quietly adds, "Enjoy yourself."




Vor'en grins wolfishly under his mask, but gives only a slight nod to Arani in response.  He walks past Set and Roworr, and makes as if to contiue onwards, an uninvolved party, but stops dead next to the beligerent trio.  His head rotates to be perpendicular with the rest of his body, and he trains his eyes on that paticularly unnerving spot just behind the ear on the human, where one of the more convienient pressure points is.

"You don't want any trouble," he says dispasionately, the effect made all the more eerie by the light shining off of his inhuman mask.  Not "We don't want any trouble";  _"You_ don't want any trouble."  His decidedly muscled bare arms, the blaster rifle and bowcaster adorning his utility belt, and his armor all ask pointedly for the three to consider buggering off to another part of the bar, or possibly the planet.  He waits, perfectly still, for the three to move on, and if they do so he takes their place at the bar.


----------



## Pbartender (May 19, 2004)

The big creature is getting agitated and yells out some unintelligible gibberish.

"Don't insult us," the Human adds.  "You just watch yourself. We're
wanted men. I have the death sentence in twelve systems."


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (May 20, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> "Don't insult us," the Human adds.  "You just watch yourself. We're wanted men. I have the death sentence in twelve systems."




Vor'en leans in close to the human, eye-to-visor.  He speaks softly.  "There's a stormtrooper squad passing by outside.  A _smart_ man would stop bragging about how badly he's wanted before someone gets it into their heads to bring you to the attention of the authorities.  Now _go.  Away."_

_Sith.  I live through the clone wars, and still I have to deal with space-lane trash like this nerf-herder._

Intimidate +8.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 20, 2004)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> Vor'en leans in close to the human, eye-to-visor.  He speaks softly.




Watching this, Arani visibly swells with pride.  Seeing Vor'en get this far into the conversation without hitting anyone . . . it's enough to bring a tear to her eye.  _ooc:  It doesn't bring a tear to her eye, but it's enough to._


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (May 20, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> Watching this, Arani visibly swells with pride.  Seeing Vor'en get this far into the conversation without hitting anyone . . . it's enough to bring a tear to her eye.  _ooc:  It doesn't bring a tear to her eye, but it's enough to._




_And it's tough, let me tell you.  But he does what he must.

Besides, narrative causality dictates that one of the Jedi take care of this paticular situation in the time-honored fashion..._


----------



## Pbartender (May 20, 2004)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> "There's a stormtrooper squad passing by outside.  A _smart_ man would stop bragging about how badly he's wanted before someone gets it into their heads to bring you to the attention of the authorities.  Now _go.  Away."_




The Human leans close and replies almost inaudibly, "Someone could say the same about your Jedi..."  He leers a knowingly sidelong glance toward Set and Dorn.


----------



## Kelko (May 21, 2004)

_Well look at that, Voren of all people is trying diplomacy.  You'd think he of all people would know how to deal with gutter womprats like these.  Must be slipping, in his old age._ Kelko sighs almost inaudibly as he draws his blaster and attempts to shoot the human in the leg.  Putting these guys down fast and hard would discourage any other bullies.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (May 24, 2004)

Dorn leans against the bar near Arani, his hand casually resting on the blaster at his hip. He figures Set, Vor'en, and Rorworr have the situation well under control, but he is ready just in case things get uglier than expected.

_Things getting uglier than expected...what am I thinking?? That's what always happens to us..._ 

With that thought, the Jedi readies himself for the worst and keeps a close eye on the offensive human. Sure enough, a millisecond later Kelko whips out his blaster and fires. Dorn immediately activates Battlemind and draws his blaster, waiting until he gets a better read on the situation to actually shoot anybody.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (May 24, 2004)

Vor'en blinks in surprise as, for one of the few times in his life, he is not the first to resort to violence.  "Stun," he reccomends in a casual manner, perferably before Kelko shoots.  He sets about first disarming and then disabling his opponents, not drawing his own blaster just yet.


----------



## Pbartender (May 24, 2004)

Kelko said:
			
		

> Kelko sighs almost inaudibly as he draws his blaster and attempts to shoot the human in the leg.




The rodent-creature seems to have been waiting for just such a reaction...  He depresses a button on a small electronic device that had been previously hidden within its paws.  A small shower of sparks erupts from a lighting fixture nearby, and all the lights in the bar simulataneously go out.

Kelko triggers the firing stud of his blaster into the darkness, but nothing happens...  Either his blaster's charge has been drained somehow, or the gun itself has shorted out.

In in attempt to warn Kelko to not kill the belligerent thugs, Vor'en says something like, "Stu--_UUUUUUUUUUNN!_"...

...As suddenly the floor seems to drop away beneath your feet, as if you were on a turbolift that's decending just a bit too fast for its inertial compensators.  Everyone's stomach turns about while they wobble about for balance on the receding floor, until everything comes to a lurching stop.

Still in complete darkness, you find yourselves crowded into a small room that is not more than four meters to a side.


----------



## Set Harth (May 24, 2004)

In a deeply sarcastic tone, Set's voice rings out into the darkness. "Great, Just Great. You made me spill my drink!" Set closes his eyes and opens himself to the Force to compensate for the darkness. Submerging himself into the Living Force [battlemind] Set prepares himself for anything.


----------



## Rorworr (May 24, 2004)

Rorworr yelps in surprise at first the lights going out, then the sudden decent.

"Everyone here?"  He asks.  "I sincerely hope this is some kind of bizarre welcoming ceremony from Deel, rather than anything more sinister..."


----------



## Arani Korden (May 24, 2004)

Arani sits up and rubs her bruised head.

She stares into the darkness.  "I'm here," she says.  Then, after a moment she adds, "Whose hand is that?"


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (May 25, 2004)

"Mine, ma'am," says Vor'en, and pulls it away to reach for his blaster rifle.  He points it upwards and tries the switch of the glow rod attached to the end.  Failing that, he tries discharging a bolt into the wall at an upwards angle to provide some light.  Assuming that doesn't work either....

"Rorworr, can you climb?  Set or Dorn, can you provide light?  Blasters seem shorted."


----------



## Pbartender (May 26, 2004)

Vor'en's glow rod produces a feeble light, before it fades as it drains the last of its power charge.  

It in the brief illumination, everyone can see that the room in indeed no larger than a typical cargo turbolift.  The walls are fairly smooth and constructed of industrial grade durasteel, with no control panels to be seen.  The ceiling is tall enough so that Rorworr can just touch it with the tips of his claws and is similarly featureless.  One wall only has a pair of double doors that are tightly closed.

Vor'en tries his blaster, but it too has had its power pack drained.

Within a half dozen seconds, the light is too dim to see by.

OOC: *It is pitch black.  You are likely to be eaten by a grue.*


----------



## Dorn Tavers (May 27, 2004)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> "Rorworr, can you climb?  Set or Dorn, can you provide light?  Blasters seem shorted."




"Let's find out."

Reaching out to make sure that nobody is too close, Dorn takes out his lightsaber, holds it in front of him, and ignites it.

"Hopefully this will turn out better than the last time I used it..."


----------



## Rorworr (May 27, 2004)

Rorworr stumbles over towards the door.  Once there, he tries to push, pull and drag it open, unsure as to how it moves.

"Someone must have been expecting us for some time to set all of this up."  He grumbles.


----------



## Set Harth (May 27, 2004)

"You know guys, this has Deel's sick sense of humor written all over it. If he's on the other side of that door, I'm going to carve off his lekku with my sabre," gummbles Set as he climbs to his feet in the glare of Dorn's lightsabre.


----------



## Pbartender (May 27, 2004)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> "Let's find out."
> 
> Reaching out to make sure that nobody is too close, Dorn takes out his lightsaber, holds it in front of him, and ignites it.
> 
> "Hopefully this will turn out better than the last time I used it..."




The lightsaber ignites and holds steady, but the blade looks surprisingly dim and weak.



			
				Rorworr said:
			
		

> Rorworr stumbles over towards the door.  Once there, he tries to push, pull and drag it open, unsure as to how it moves.
> 
> "Someone must have been expecting us for some time to set all of this up."  He grumbles.




Rorworr's claws scrabble at the seams of the door.  Just as he's about to give up, the double door slides away to reveal a brightly lit, but sparsely furnished reception room.  Several old chairs line the walls, and the walls are bare and plainly painted.  From the ceiling a bank of security holo-cameras are recording everything that takes place in the room.  A small desk with a computer mounted atop it stands to one corner.

A prim human in a suit with a vaguely military cut sits behind the desk, and she looks up just long enough to announce curtly, "We've been expecting you for some time.  Major Esquerre will see you now."

A door opposite you slides open.


----------



## Rorworr (May 27, 2004)

Rorworr blinks in the bright lighting of the room, growling wordlessly at the human.  He looks around the room suspiciously, before turning back to his friends.

"Deel's new offices?"  He suggests, raising an eyebrow.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (May 27, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> A prim human in a suit with a vaguely military cut sits behind the desk, and she looks up just long enough to announce curtly, "We've been expecting you for some time.  Major Esquerre will see you now."
> 
> A door opposite you slides open.




Vor'en considers the virtues of various throws, grabs, and assorted other techniques involved in pinning the prim human to her desk, the floor, the wall, or what have you; speed, efficiency, how difficult they are to resist if the human chooses to do so, pain-to-damage ratio, and the ability to kick aforementioned pain and damage if the subject chose to be slow in aswering such questions as "Where are we?  Who are you?  What's going on?  Where's Deel?" and, perhaps most importantly, "Haven't you people heard of having a repulsorcab waiting at the spaceport?"

But then he thinks about all that Arani has said about sudden and brutal violence on not-yet-hostile targets as a way of extracting information.  Specifically, the part where she said _don't._  Besides, It's probably best to wait for to meet this Esquerre fellow before he begins twisting limbs.  Going straight to the top, and all that.  He sticks close to Arani, confident that if they think he's disarmed without his blasters, they're about to recieve a nasty surprise.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 28, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> A prim human in a suit with a vaguely military cut sits behind the desk, and she looks up just long enough to announce curtly, "We've been expecting you for some time.  Major Esquerre will see you now."
> 
> A door opposite you slides open.




Arani stands, and nonchalantly walks toward the door.

"I'm glad to hear that," she says.  "I have a few quesions I'd like to ask the Major myself."


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 1, 2004)

You step through the doorway, entering a short hallway, and the door slides shut behind you.  The hallway is build like the room outside, with thick durasteel walls and heavy blastdoors sealing either end.  A pair of soldiers break away from guard duty to escort you through the hallway's only other door.  Whoever these guards are, Vor'en's practiced eye decides that they are certainly not imperials.

Once throught he hallway, you find yourselves in a small, battered hideout.  The rooms are dim and musty, and the handful of people busy about their work seem haggard and worn.  You pass several storage rooms, a small bunk room, and a radio shack, with a pair of earphoned techs intently adjusting some electronics equipment set up on a pair of shipping crates.

The guards stop and one of the knocks on a door.  At the muffled acknowledgement from inside, the guard opens the door and ushers you into the small room.

An elderly woman stands behind a folding table spread with papers and maps.  Beside her stand the Gamorrean, Human and Ranat, who you so recently met in the bar upstairs.  

"So these must be Surool's friends," she says as you enter the room.  "Well done boys, you can go back to your lookouts upstairs."  The trio from the bar squeeze out of the room with murmured greetings and apologies.

"Deel has told me so much about you all.  It is a pleasure to meet you.  I'm Major Esquerre of the Rebel Alliance."


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 1, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> "Deel has told me so much about you all.  It is a pleasure to meet you.  I'm Major Esquerre of the Rebel Alliance."




"Arani Korden.  Freelance meddler."

Arani grins.  "But I suppose you already knew that.  Well, Major, you've taken a lot of trouble to bring us here, and it hasn't been a picnic for us either.  So do we talk shop now, or do we have to show you the secret handshake?"


----------



## Set Harth (Jun 2, 2004)

"Ha, I knew Deel was behind this, where is he, I have a promise to keep." Set glances about, half expecting to see Deel walk into the room.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 3, 2004)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> "Ha, I knew Deel was behind this, where is he, I have a promise to keep." Set glances about, half expecting to see Deel walk into the room.




"Yes, indeed," the Major answers, "Mr. Surool is out at one of our warehouses, and I suspect you will be reunited with him shortly.  You see, we've been stockpiling weapons and supplies for months here, with the goal of sending them along to sector headquarters.  The only trouble is that with the Imperial occupation, we don't have anyone here who can pilot a ship well enough to run the blockade.  We were expecting one of you...  Rorworr?  Kelko? ...to help us in that regard."

"You'll find Surool at Warehouse 73."  She points to a spot on a map of the city laid out on the table.  "He and Ganey should be there preparing a load of cargo.  You will all then go to our ship, which is hidden in the forest outside the city.  Take the ship, run the blockade and head for Rebel Sector Headquarters...  The coordinates for the necessary hyperjumps should be programmed into the R2 unit assigned to the ship."

She pauses a moment to let that all sink in.  "Any questions?"


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 7, 2004)

She takes the resounding silence as answer to ther question.  "Well then, if that'll be all..."


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Jun 7, 2004)

Assuming Arani has no objections, Vor'en will simply follow her lead (although he does make a mental note that Set will have to race him to see who gets to Deel first.

Then he remembers something.

"Our weapons.  What did you do to them?"


----------



## Set Harth (Jun 7, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> " Take the ship, run the blockade and head for Rebel Sector Headquarters... "





"Great, A day just isn't complete for me unless I've been shot at." Set's voice positively drips sarcasm. "This is not what Deel led me to believe it was going to be, But still if the credits are good, I'm in. I still have that Hutt to pay back on Nar Shadda."


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 8, 2004)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> "Our weapons.  What did you do to them?"




"Heh..  Skrik used his little toy on you, didn't he?" She replies in amusement.  She reaches into a nearby drawer and tosses a small, stumpy box onto the table.  It looks like a standard blaster power pack, but with a make-shift control box wired to its side.  A single button, protected by a flip-top cap, protrudes from the control box.

"I don't quite get how he did it, but you press the button and the power pack discharges to create an EMP.  Short circuits nearby electronics and drains power cells.  It effectively disables or destroys any nearby electrical device.  We don't know the effect range yet, and its only usable once, since the blast completely drains the power cell and destroys the control box...  but it does come in handy now and again.

"There's a power outlet and recharge station down the hall, if you need it."



			
				Set Harth said:
			
		

> "Great, A day just isn't complete for me unless I've been shot at." Set's voice positively drips sarcasm. "This is not what Deel led me to believe it was going to be, But still if the credits are good, I'm in. I still have that Hutt to pay back on Nar Shadda."




"No I can't honestly say that the credits are very good," the Major apologizes.  "We'd have more recruits, if they were.  You'll just have to settle for the extra help escaping Lord Vader's Jedi purge."


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 8, 2004)

_ooc:  Sorry about the long pause between posting.  Job stuff came up._

Arani takes a moment to look at the papers on the desk, then looks up.

"Well, I'm in.  It'll be just like old times."  After a quick sidelong glance at Dorn, she adds, "Almost like old times. How about the rest of you?"


----------



## Kelko (Jun 9, 2004)

Kelko seems to sigh in that resigned way he is so known for.  "Well, I'm already here, aren't I?  Guess that means I'm in, whatever hare-brained idea Deel's got in his head now."  He hooks his thumbs into his belt and glances back at the major.  "So who's this Ganey fellow?  How do we identify him?  And what's the name and model of the ship we're supposed to use?"


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 10, 2004)

Kelko said:
			
		

> "So who's this Ganey fellow?  How do we identify him?




"Ganey's just another one of our agents.  She went with Deel to give him a hand loading the cargo, but she'll be staying here.  She's a rodian who's a little shorter than you, and has slightly yellower skin, but beyond that I couldn't give you any distinguishing marks..." she shrugs apologetically, "Rodians all look alike to me."



			
				Kelko said:
			
		

> And what's the name and model of the ship we're supposed to use?"




"The ship's called the _Pilogar Badge_, though she doesn't have a model number, per se...  Tchatlchch and his boys cobbled her together from the scrapyard parts of a dozen diffferent YT models.  You'll know her when you see her... trust me.

"There's also a run-down, two-man Y-wing trainer parked with the freighter.  If you've got the extra pilot, you can take her with you for an escort."


----------



## Set Harth (Jun 14, 2004)

Set grumbles a bit under his breath as he turns to leave "Run a blockaid, avoid Imperials, lousey pay. I knew I should never have opened Deel's message." At the door Set pauses to turn around, "the rest of you coming or not, the sooner we get this done the sooner I can have a few choise words with Deel!"


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Jun 14, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> Arani takes a moment to look at the papers on the desk, then looks up.
> 
> "Well, I'm in.  It'll be just like old times."  After a quick sidelong glance at Dorn, she adds, "Almost like old times. How about the rest of you?"




Dorn glances at Arani and then to the others in the group.

"How could I say no to another chance to get blown up with my old friends? I need to make up for all the time I've lost these last few years." The Jedi pauses and throws a small, hopeful smile Arani's way.

"Besides, running a blockade is better than running from the Empire. I'm definitely in."


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 14, 2004)

"I'm right behind you, Set."

Arani nods politely to the Major, and says, "Don't worry.  We'll get the job done."  Then she turns to leave.



			
				Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> "Besides, running a blockade is better than running from the Empire. I'm definitely in."




As she passes Dorn, she punches him in the arm as hard as she can _(not very, considering her below average strength score)_ and keeps walking.  At the doorway, she pauses and, without turning back to look at Dorn, adds, "You should have called.  I could have helped you.  That's what rich and well connected old friends are for."  Then she follows Set.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Jun 15, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> "I'm right behind you, Set."
> 
> As she passes Dorn, she punches him in the arm as hard as she can _(not very, considering her below average strength score)_ and keeps walking.  At the doorway, she pauses and, without turning back to look at Dorn, adds, "You should have called.  I could have helped you.  That's what rich and well connected old friends are for."  Then she follows Set.




Dorn rubs his arm where Arani hit him and watches her as she walks out with Set, his eyes full with whatever it is he can't seem to make himself say. 

"You have no idea how much I wanted to call you," he mumbles lamely to himself. Then, remembering where he is, he turns to the others. "Well, it looks like we're off to get blown up now. Wouldn't want to be late for that..."

Waving to the Major, Dorn turns and follows Arani and Set with a pensive look on his face.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 16, 2004)

The major gives you directions to the warehouse on the other side of town, and shows you where to recharge your weapons.  Once you are ready, a Sullustan leads you through a series of winding and utterly dark passages, to deposit you in a back alley not far from the Labyrinthine Libation.


----------



## Rorworr (Jun 19, 2004)

"We've all missed you."  Rorworr says quietly as he follows behind Dorn.

"Given what the Empire's propaganda has been saying, we'd given you up for dead.  So it'll take Arani a bit of time to get used to the idea of you being around again.  But give her time, and she will.  There's not really been anyone..."  He tails off, unsure as to how much he should say.  "We're just glad to see you again.  And you too, Set."  He finishes, grinning at the bad-tempered Jedi.


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 20, 2004)

_ooc:  Since the warehouse is across town, I'd like to procure some sort of transportation; the Imperials will be looking for the hovervan from the spaceport.  Normally, Arani would just rent something, but any activity on her main financial accounts could be traced.

I'd like to try and call in a Favor; perhaps one of the Korden family cooks now owns a restaurant nearby, and can drop us off somewhere closer to the warehouse in the course of food deliveries.  Or something else; whatever suits the adventure best._


----------



## Set Harth (Jun 21, 2004)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> "And you too, Set."




Set only snorts in response as he retrieves his recharged saber powercell and blasterpack. 

"I have a really bad feeling about this, guys."


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 21, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> _I'd like to try and call in a Favor; perhaps one of the Korden family cooks now owns a restaurant nearby, and can drop us off somewhere closer to the warehouse in the course of food deliveries.  Or something else; whatever suits the adventure best._




_OOC: _

Arani sticks out her leg and bats her eyelashes.  Within moments a taxi-cab screeches to a stop at the curb.  The plug-ugly cabby sticks his head out the window and asks, "Hey lady, youse need a ride?"


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 22, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> _OOC: _
> 
> Arani sticks out her leg and bats her eyelashes.  Within moments a taxi-cab screeches to a stop at the curb.  The plug-ugly cabby sticks his head out the window and asks, "Hey lady, youse need a ride?"




_ooc:  Yeah, that'd work too.   _


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Jun 24, 2004)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> "We've all missed you."  Rorworr says quietly as he follows behind Dorn.
> 
> "Given what the Empire's propaganda has been saying, we'd given you up for dead.  So it'll take Arani a bit of time to get used to the idea of you being around again.  But give her time, and she will.  There's not really been anyone..."  He tails off, unsure as to how much he should say.  "We're just glad to see you again."




Dorn glances back at Rorworr with a friendly smile.

"Thanks buddy. I can't tell you how good it is to be among friends again. People I can trust. It's been a while."

He pauses for a moment, watching Arani as she hails a cab.

"As for Arani...at least she's talking to me. That's a good start, right? Maybe when things slow down a little I will have a chance to explain some things to her. Well, if we don't get ourselves killed first, anyway."



			
				Set said:
			
		

> "I have a really bad feeling about this, guys."




Dorn nods to his fellow Jedi.

"Yeah, you're not the only one. Just like old times indeed..."


----------



## Kelko (Jun 24, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> _OOC: _
> 
> Arani sticks out her leg and bats her eyelashes.  Within moments a taxi-cab screeches to a stop at the curb.  The plug-ugly cabby sticks his head out the window and asks, "Hey lady, youse need a ride?"




Kelko steps up to the cabby, leaving the reminiscing to the others.  "We need to get to the warehouses on the other side of town."  He gives general directions to the area, careful not to say which warehouse, exactly.  One could never be too careful, these days.  "You know the one?"


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 25, 2004)

Kelko said:
			
		

> Kelko steps up to the cabby, leaving the reminiscing to the others.  "We need to get to the warehouses on the other side of town."  He gives general directions to the area, careful not to say which warehouse, exactly.  One could never be too careful, these days.  "You know the one?"




"Da warehouse district?  Oh yeah, I knowse where dat is.  I can take youse right dere.  Hop on in, dere's penty o' room for all o' youse."  The passenger doors slide open.


----------



## Rorworr (Jun 26, 2004)

Rorworr squeezes into the cab, bumping his head on the ceiling.  He makes a rumbling growl, rubbing the new bump on his head.

"No one ever designs these things with Wookiees in mind..."  He grumbles.


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 26, 2004)

Arani slips into the cab and sits beside the Wookiee.  After a moment, she leans out the door and says, "Well?  Get in.  Single file, no shoving."  Seeing Dorn hesitate, she adds, "Don't make me hit you again."  Then she sits back and proceeds to make herself mildly comfortable.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 28, 2004)

Once everyone's piled in the cab, the doors close, and the cabby drives off into the city.  "So youse guys gots someplace in da warehouse district youse wanna go?  Or youse just wanna me ta drop youse off any old where?"


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 28, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Once everyone's piled in the cab, the doors close, and the cabby drives off into the city.  "So youse guys gots someplace in da warehouse district youse wanna go?  Or youse just wanna me ta drop youse off any old where?"




Arani gives vague directions to a spot a few blocks from the warehouse in question, but adds, "We're not picky.  We just really love warehouses."


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 30, 2004)

"Shur ting, Lady," the cabby answers.  "Everybody's gotta have a hobby..."

A few minutes later, the taxi drops you off at a street corner in the midst of several large store houses.  Warehouse 73 should be right around the corner.

The cabby refuses any payment... "My pleasure, lady," he says with an exaggerated wink, "It's on da house."  The taxi pulls away from the curb and heads off back toward the city proper.


----------



## Rorworr (Jul 1, 2004)

"What a nice man."  Rorworr says, grinning at Arani.

"So, as treasurer of the Naboo Warehouse Appreciation Society, I'd like to ask the President and her bodyguard to lead the way to the destination of our field trip..."


----------



## Arani Korden (Jul 3, 2004)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> "What a nice man."  Rorworr says, grinning at Arani.
> 
> "So, as treasurer of the Naboo Warehouse Appreciation Society, I'd like to ask the President and her bodyguard to lead the way to the destination of our field trip..."




"Motion is seconded and carried.  If I read the map correctly, the warehouse should be right around that corner."  And Arani proceeds thusly.

"He was nice.  It's too bad he left before I could tell him about our charitable fund for the welfare of cabbies with short term memory loss."


----------



## Set Harth (Jul 6, 2004)

Set rolls his eyes as he brushes off dirt and other unidentifiable smut from the cab. "Can we just get this over with, I want off this sith-spawned rock today."


----------



## Pbartender (Jul 7, 2004)

You step around the street corner to see a small warehouse with a large...

*73*

...emblazoned upon it.  You can faintly hear blaster fire coming from within.


----------



## Arani Korden (Jul 8, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> You can faintly hear blaster fire coming from within.




"Vor'en."

Arani draws her blaster, but rather than run in shooting, she defers to the judgement of those better at combat than she is, i.e. everybody else.


----------



## Rorworr (Jul 8, 2004)

"Oh yes, that sounds like our stop..."  Rorworr mutters, reclaiming his bowcaster from Vor'en.  He looks to the soldier for guidance, not really wanting to charge straight in.


----------



## Kelko (Jul 10, 2004)

"Do you suppose," Kelko hazards as he draws his own blaster, "that the sound we're hearing is of some _other_ troublemakers finding trouble, and that our intrepid twi'lek companion is twiddling his thumbs somewhere else, wondering why it's so quiet?  No, I don't quite believe so myself."


----------



## Arani Korden (Jul 11, 2004)

Kelko said:
			
		

> "Do you suppose," Kelko hazards as he draws his own blaster, "that the sound we're hearing is of some _other_ troublemakers finding trouble, and that our intrepid twi'lek companion is twiddling his thumbs somewhere else, wondering why it's so quiet?  No, I don't quite believe so myself."




"It's a vast universe, filled with near-infinite possibilities. Almost anything can happen, and wonders occur on a nearly daily basis.

But no.  I don't believe it either."


----------



## Rorworr (Jul 11, 2004)

Kelko said:
			
		

> "Do you suppose," Kelko hazards as he draws his own blaster, "that the sound we're hearing is of some _other_ troublemakers finding trouble, and that our intrepid twi'lek companion is twiddling his thumbs somewhere else, wondering why it's so quiet?  No, I don't quite believe so myself."



Rorworr sighs heavily at this idea.

"I guess we'd better get in there then.  Me and Kelko will find a way in, and you lot stay close behind..."  He jogs towards the warehouse, looking for doors, windows, or any other entry to the building.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Jul 12, 2004)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> Rorworr sighs heavily at this idea.
> 
> "I guess we'd better get in there then.  Me and Kelko will find a way in, and you lot stay close behind..."  He jogs towards the warehouse, looking for doors, windows, or any other entry to the building.




"Finding a secret, sort of sneaky way in where we don't have to worry about jumping right into the firefight would be great. I know we usually just run headlong into a fight, but maybe we should try something else today. Just to see how it works."

Dorn looks around and draws his blaster with a sigh.

"Ok, who am I kidding? Let's do this. I'm right behind you."

Dorn offers Arani a slight smile, wonders if she notices, and then follows Rorworr and Kelko toward the warehouse.


----------



## Pbartender (Jul 12, 2004)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> Rorworr sighs heavily at this idea.
> 
> "I guess we'd better get in there then.  Me and Kelko will find a way in, and you lot stay close behind..."  He jogs towards the warehouse, looking for doors, windows, or any other entry to the building.




There is a row of windows just below the line of the roof, but they are all nearly two stories up, and they don't look like they'd open anyway.  There is a small access door on this side of the street right next to a large roll-up cargo delivery door.  There may be skylights on the roof, but it's hard to tell from down here.


----------



## Set Harth (Jul 12, 2004)

Set follows with his blaster drawn. "Just go in," hisses Set. "It not like anyone's goona hear us with all that racket. Besides no one get's to shoot at Deel but me."


----------



## Rorworr (Jul 12, 2004)

"The door it is then."  Rorworr grins at Set's comment.

Moving quickly but quietly, he closes the distance to the access door, and cautiously pushes it open...


----------



## Kelko (Jul 14, 2004)

Kelko moves in with behind the Wookiee, blaster trained at chest height.  As he waits to see what lies beyond the door.


----------



## Arani Korden (Jul 14, 2004)

Arani follows, but at a short distance.  She's in sidekick mode: ready to provide cover fire if needed, eager to negotiate if she gets the chance, but otherwise she'll stay out of the way, keep her mouth shut, and try not to die.  (After years of working with Vor'en, she's learned to leave violence to the professionals.)


----------



## Pbartender (Jul 16, 2004)

Rorworr opens the access door, and suddenly the noise of the blaster fire increases a hundred-fold.  The interior of the building is that of a small and dim, mostly empty warehouse.  There is an old Ubrikkian cargo skiff parked next to several stacks of cargo crates.  Deel and a young rodian are crouched behind one stack of crates, where they are taking cover from a hail of blaster fire.  Occasionally, the pop up at the enemy...

A squad of eight stormtroopers have recently broken through another roll-up vehicle access off to your right, and have just finished setting up a masssive E-Web repeating blaster!



```
/--------------------------\
|                          |
| (===} CC               S |
| (===}                   S|
|                          S
|  CC dCC                <~0S
|  CC rCC                 S S
|                          S
|                        S |
|                          |
|                          |
\---R-------......---------/
  AVKS
    D
```

R - Rorworr, Init: 12 +1 = 13
S - Set, Init: 10 +2 = 12
D - Dorn, Init: 10 +2 = 12
d - Deel, Init: 8 +3 = 11
V - Vor'en, Init: 8 +3 = 11
r - Rodian Rebel, Init: 6 +2 = 8
S - Stormtroopers, Init: 6 +2 = 8
K - Kelko, Init: 2 +3 = 5
A - Arani, Init: 1 +2 = 3

...... - Cargo door
C - Crates
<~0 - E-web blaster, power cable and portable generator
(===} - Cargo skiff
(===}


----------



## Rorworr (Jul 17, 2004)

Rorworr levels his bowcaster, takes careful aim, and looses a quarrel at the E-web blaster.


_(*OoC:* Also dropping a Force Point onto the attack.)_


----------



## Arani Korden (Jul 18, 2004)

Since the stormtroopers have broken through another vehicle access, Arani will quietly slip around the outside of the building in order to get behind them.

_ooc:  Initiative 3!  I rule!_


----------



## Set Harth (Jul 19, 2004)

Set enters the warehouse, takes a sidestep to clear the doorway and kneels. He then takes aim at the nearest stormtrooper and blasts him.


----------



## Kelko (Jul 19, 2004)

Attempting to free up space for the others and so that they weren't all clumped in a group together, Kelko sprints for the cover of the crates, head down, weaving back and forth to avoid any stray fire.

_ooc: Can one fight defensively while running?  If Kelko can manage that, that's what he'll do.  Otherwise, he'll just run flat out to the crates._


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Jul 20, 2004)

OOC: I don't even get an initiative roll?  Oh well, submit the following action whenever I come up in the order of things.

Dorn takes cover behind the crates and, focusing on his battlemind technique, he aims his blaster at the e-web array and fires.


----------



## Pbartender (Jul 21, 2004)

_OOC:  Ooops...  Missed you.  Sorry.  It's fixed.  If Vor'en doesn't post by tomorrow morning, I'll post the first turn of combat._


----------



## Pbartender (Jul 22, 2004)

```
/--------------------------\
|                          |
| (===} CC               S |
| (===}                   S|
|                           
|  CC dCC                <~0S
|  CC KCC                   S
|   D                      S
|                        S |
|                          |
|  S                       |
\---R-------......---------/
                          AV
```

R - Rorworr, Init: 12 +1 = 13
S - Set, Init: 10 +2 = 12
D - Dorn, Init: 10 +2 = 12
d - Deel, Init: 8 +3 = 11
V - Vor'en, Init: 8 +3 = 11
r - Rodian Rebel, Init: 6 +2 = 8
S - Stormtroopers, Init: 6 +2 = 8
K - Kelko, Init: 2 +3 = 5
A - Arani, Init: 1 +2 = 3

...... - Cargo door
C - Crates
<~0 - E-web blaster, power cable and portable generator
(===} - Cargo skiff
(===}

Rorworr fires off a bolt from his bowcaster that solidly hits the E-Web repeater.  Bit's of electronic shrapnel spray the nearby stromtroopers. Attack: 9 +5 = 14, 25 damage.

Set takes aim at one of the troopers manning the E-web, and fires just as he puts his arms up to sheild his face from the blast of Rorworr's attack.  Set blaster bolt takes the trooper in his unarmored armpit.  The trooper tips over onto the ground, and lies motionless. Attack: 11 +8 = 19, 9 damage.

Dorn loses himself in the Force, becoming one with his blaster pistol.  The action on the battle seems to move in slow motion.  He aims his blaster, and places a second bolt of energy in the precise spot that Rorworr's bowcaster hit.  The E-web blaster burswts apart and falls off of it tripod mount.  Battlemind: 20 +6 = 16, +4 attack, -6 VP. Attack: 16 +8 +4 = 28, 15 damage.

From behind the crates, Deel and his rodian friend pop up to unload blaster fire at the invading stormtroopers.  Deel's heavy blaster catches one trooper under the chin in his unprotected neck.  The trooper staggers backward, clutching at his throat for a moment before slumping over the portable generator.  The rodian's blast hits, but it only a glancing blow to the trooper's armor, and he continues fighting apparently unharmed.

The stormtrooper return fire, with their blaster carbines blazing.  Deel, Dorn, Rorworr and Set are lucky, and dodge the incoming fire with only rattled nerves and a spot of singed fur to show for it.  The unidentified rodian is unlucky, and takes a blaster bolt to the chest before she has a chance to duck back behind the crates.  She falls back, sprawled out on the warehouse floor.

Kelko darts across the intervening space to stand over the fallen rodian.  Deel looks down at the body, and then up at Kelko.  "It's about time you arrived."

Vor'en, taking Arani's lead, runs with her to the corner of the warehouse.  With all the blaster fire going on, there's no chance the troopers heard either of them.


----------



## Set Harth (Jul 23, 2004)

Set takes a moment to submerge himself in the force (Battlemind), then continues to blast stormtroopers.


----------



## Rorworr (Jul 23, 2004)

Rorworr nods in satisfaction as the E-web blows apart.  Dropping to one knee and using the door frame for cover, he shoots at the closest Stormtrooper.

"Nice to see you too, Deel."  He calls dryly to the Twi'lek, amused by his laid back greeting.


----------



## Arani Korden (Jul 24, 2004)

Arani confers silently with Vor'en for a moment, then, assuming he has no objections, the pair open fire on the stormtroopers, using the corner of the warehouse as partial cover.

_ooc:  Very presumptious to assign an action to Vor'en, I know.  If he shows up and makes a move, or if there's a GM veto, forget I said anything.  I just figured in the interests of keeping the game moving, and since Arani is technically Vor'en's boss . . ._


----------



## Pbartender (Jul 24, 2004)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> _ooc:  Very presumptious to assign an action to Vor'en, I know.  If he shows up and makes a move, or if there's a GM veto, forget I said anything.  I just figured in the interests of keeping the game moving, and since Arani is technically Vor'en's boss . . ._




_OOC: In his absence, I'd assumed he was following your lead.

Also...  A Warning: Round about monday or so, I'm heading off on vacation for about a week.  That's means I'll be incommunicato until August._


----------



## Pbartender (Aug 6, 2004)

_OCC: I have returned.  Anyone who hasn't posted ofr this turn, do so, and I'll get the next turn posted in a day or two._


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Aug 7, 2004)

Still wrapped in the calm center of the Force, Dorn takes aim at the closest stormtrooper and fires his blaster.


----------



## Pbartender (Aug 13, 2004)

R - Rorworr, Init: 12 +1 = 13
S - Set, Init: 10 +2 = 12
D - Dorn, Init: 10 +2 = 12
d - Deel, Init: 8 +3 = 11
s - Stormtroopers, Init: 6 +2 = 8
K - Kelko, Init: 2 +3 = 5
A - Arani, Init: 1 +2 = 3
V - Vor'en, Init: 0 +3 = 3

...... - Cargo door
C - Crates
<~0 - E-web blaster, power cable and portable generator
(===} - Cargo skiff
(===}

Rorworr knocks down a stormtorroper with a powerful blast from his bowcaster.  Attack: 14 +5 = 19, 15 damage.

Set Launches a pair of blaster bolts into a nearby trooper, sending the nameless soldier reeling into oblivion. Attack: 6 +8 = 14, 7 damage. 13 +3 = 16, 7 damage.

Dorn snaps off two shots, taking down a trooper with each of them.  Attack: 16 +8 +4 = 28, 13 damage. 4 +8 +4 = 16, 11 damage. 

Deel wings one of the remaining imperials, who staggers but stays on his feet.

Kelko gapes at the scorched body of the fallen rodian rebel at his feet.

The two remaining troopers return fire with carbines, as they beat a hasty retreat out of the cargo entrance.  Dorn manages to handily duck out of the way of one blast, but Rorworr isn't quite fast enough...  The red energy bolt grazes his shoulder, leaving scorched fur and a nastily welted skin.  14 damage.

As the retreating troopers fall back, Arani catches them by surprise.  With her sporting blaster, she finishes off the one already wounded by Deel. Attack: 8 +6 = 14, 7 damage.

Vor'en likewise falls upon the fleeing troopers. He pumps off two quick rounds from his blaster rifle.  One goes wide, but the other hits the target, and sends the trooper sprawling onto the pavement. Attack: 5 +9 = 14, 18 damage. 2 +4 = 6.

END COMBAT.


----------



## Kelko (Aug 13, 2004)

"Hi Deel," Kelko says, pulling his eyes away from the downed rodian.  "Nice to see you keeping out of trouble."  Then he moves over to check on the vital signs of the Twi'lek's unfortunate companion.  "I wish Sen was here... I can patch up an S-series turbo charged engine without batting an eyelash, but I'm not so good with putting people together again.  Anyone here trained as a medic?"


----------



## Set Harth (Aug 13, 2004)

Set holsters his blaster and approaches Deel "Alright, Deel start explaining yourself. I want to know why you dragged us into this. I suppose the information you promised me was lie as well." Grouses Set as he glares at the Twi'lek


----------



## Arani Korden (Aug 16, 2004)

Before entering the warehouse, Arani takes a moment to check for rapidly approaching stormtrooper regiments, onlookers in the act of calling for stormtrooper regiments, beeping communicators which will summon a stormtrooper regiment unless someone answers it *right now* . . .  That sort of thing.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Aug 17, 2004)

Seeing that the stormtroopers are all down and that danger has been momentarily averted, Dorn joins Kelko beside the fallen Rodian.

"I'm not trained in medicine, but I do have a medpack handy. Maybe it can help a little."

If nobody else steps forward with medical training, Dorn will check the Rodian for signs of life. If he discovers any, the Jedi will use the medpack to try to treat the Rodian's wounds.


----------



## Rorworr (Aug 19, 2004)

"Owch..."  Rorworr looks in annoyance at the burn along his shoulder, gingerly touching it.  He winces,  shrugs, winces again, then makes his way over to his companions gathered around the fallen Rodian.

"Hi Deel, nice to see you, shall we get on the ship and get out of here."  He says without pause, nodding towards the cargo skiff.  "Given they'd broken out an E-web for you, I'm willing to bet reinforcements are on their way."


----------



## Pbartender (Aug 19, 2004)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> Set holsters his blaster and approaches Deel "Alright, Deel start explaining yourself. I want to know why you dragged us into this. I suppose the information you promised me was lie as well." Grouses Set as he glares at the Twi'lek




"What's to explain?" Deel answers as if it were obvious.  "You always talked about fighting back against the Empire, and so here we are!"

"If nothing else, Set, you'll have to come along to get that information.  I'm certainly not about to carry it around with me like yesterday's holonews."



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> Before entering the warehouse, Arani takes a moment to check for rapidly approaching stormtrooper regiments, onlookers in the act of calling for stormtrooper regiments, beeping communicators which will summon a stormtrooper regiment unless someone answers it *right now* . . .  That sort of thing.




Arani can hear a muffled voice talking from one of the stormtrooper's hemlet comms.  Unless she takes the helmet off the dead body, she won't be able to make out what the voice is saying, but it sounds inquisitive and slightly alarmed.



			
				Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> If nobody else steps forward with medical training, Dorn will check the Rodian for signs of life. If he discovers any, the Jedi will use the medpack to try to treat the Rodian's wounds.




The Rodian is quite dead.



			
				Rorworr said:
			
		

> "Hi Deel, nice to see you, shall we get on the ship and get out of here."  He says without pause, nodding towards the cargo skiff.  "Given they'd broken out an E-web for you, I'm willing to bet reinforcements are on their way."




"That's not a bet I'd care to wager on," Deel answers truthfully.  "It mens we'll have to leave the foodstuffs behind, but all the important equipment has already been loaded."


----------



## Arani Korden (Aug 19, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Arani can hear a muffled voice talking from one of the stormtrooper's hemlet comms.  Unless she takes the helmet off the dead body, she won't be able to make out what the voice is saying, but it sounds inquisitive and slightly alarmed.




Arani pales visibly when she realizes what she has to do.  Still, it has to be done, so she kneels down beside the trooper, takes a deep breath, grimaces, then pries the helmet off.

_ooc:  EDIT- Since I can guess what they're going to say, I may as well cut to the chase.  This looks like a job for the Amazing Bluff-Girl!_

Arani puts the helmet on, and activates the communicator.  "This is Major Anjali Sharma, ISB, Triple Gold Clearence, ID number K269147-THX.  As of this moment, I am claiming jurisdiction over this operation.  You will connect me with your supervisor now."

_Bluff +12.  This will not end well, but I may be able to delay pursuit, get some information, or at the very least confuse them._


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Aug 20, 2004)

Having noticed the Rodian's terminal condition, Dorn rises and shakes his head somberly.

"Sorry, Kelko. This one's quite dead."

Noticing that Rorworr is wounded, the Jedi steps over with his medkit and does his best to patch up his wookie friend.

"This might sting a little, so try not to reflexively pull my arms out of my sockets or anything, ok buddy?"

Dorn glances at Deel and then Arani as he works, listening to their conversations and wondering when exactly the situation will make the usual shift from bad to worse.


----------



## Set Harth (Aug 20, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> "What's to explain?" Deel answers as if it were obvious.  "You always talked about fighting back against the Empire, and so here we are!"
> 
> "If nothing else, Set, you'll have to come along to get that information.  I'm certainly not about to carry it around with me like yesterday's holonews."




"I don't want to fight the Empire!, I'm trying to keep my head firmly attached to my body, thank you very much! You said you had some information about some ancient Jedi ruins found in the outer rim, that's all I wanted, not a part in your little Rebellion. The last thing I need is a close personal introduction to Vader."


----------



## Rorworr (Aug 21, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> "That's not a bet I'd care to wager on," Deel answers truthfully.  "It mens we'll have to leave the foodstuffs behind, but all the important equipment has already been loaded."



"Good to see you can still spot bad odds."  Rorworr grins.

"If it's important, I'm sure me and Vor'en can make pretty short work of loading this lot."  He offers, rapping his knuckles on the top of one of the crates.




			
				Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> Noticing that Rorworr is wounded, the Jedi steps over with his medkit and does his best to patch up his wookie friend.
> 
> "This might sting a little, so try not to reflexively pull my arms out of my sockets or anything, ok buddy?"



Rorworr chuckles at this, reaching his good arm over to ruffle Dorn's hair.

"I'll do my best, but I'm not making any promises."  He jokes.  "But it stings already, so I doubt you'll do anything to make it worse...  Real problem is it's burnt my fur off.  It takes an age to grow back..."


----------



## Pbartender (Aug 26, 2004)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> "...You said you had some information about some ancient Jedi ruins found in the outer rim, that's all I wanted, not a part in your little Rebellion..."




"The Rebels are the ones who found them," Deel retorts. "but now is not the time.  Let's get loaded up, and get out of here before more Imperials show up."

Arani pulls the helmet off the trooper, who looks like he's taking a pleasant nap.    She gets a quick reply.  In the background of the comm noise, she can hear:  ~Hold your position, Major, we're backup is on the way.~ The comm clicks off.

Rorworr doesn't get a chance to load any cargo as he is forced to staand still as Dorn applies antiseptics and liquid skin patches to his blaster welt.  Rorworr is now at full vitality.


----------



## Arani Korden (Aug 26, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Arani pulls the helmet off the trooper, who looks like he's taking a pleasant nap.    She gets a quick reply.  In the background of the comm noise, she can hear:  ~Hold your position, Major, we're backup is on the way.~ The comm clicks off.




Arani tosses off the helmet and strides quickly into the warehouse.  "Hi, Deel, good to see you again.  Imperial backup is on the way, so we'll have to catch up while fleeing - are we ready to go?"


----------



## Kelko (Aug 26, 2004)

"Good to know these little gatherings will never change," Kelko grumps, as he finishes arranging the corpse of the fallen Rodian in a respectable fashion.  Dusting his hands off, he then determines whether or not he can help with the loading.  If he can, he'll make double time.  If not, he'll climb into the skiff and get it started so that the crew can make yet another speedy getaway.


----------



## Pbartender (Aug 30, 2004)

Kelko gets the skiff's engines revved up while the others toss as many crates as they can into the cargo area.  As he gets ready to power up the throttle, a heavy metallic thumping can be heard coming from somewhere out in the street.


----------



## Set Harth (Sep 1, 2004)

Struggling with a crate that weighs twice as much as he does, Set nervously glances toward the noise. "Hurry, hurry." whispers Set beneath his breath.


----------



## Rorworr (Sep 2, 2004)

Once the crates are on-board, Rorworr bounds forwards to join Kelko on the bridge of the skiff.

"Ready to go?  Cause I think that sound means trouble..."  He straps himself into the co-pilot's seat*** and gets ready for take-off.

_(*OoC:* *** Assuming there is one...)_


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 5, 2004)

_OOC: It's an Ubrikkian cargo skiff...  Similar to the one Han, Luke, Liea, Chewie and the droids used to escape from Jabba the Hutt.  There are no seats, really, just a control console that you can stand behind._

With the cargo crates loaded and everyone aboard, Kelko punches the throttle to send the cargo skiff bolting out the open loading doors and into the street.  Shooting out past the storm trooper's combat landspeeder, he almost collides into the legs of an Imperial scout walker!

Both sides are surprised, but SWICs get first initiative.  Post your actions, everyone.  You are now in an Ubrikkian cargo skiff, being chased by a heavily-armed AT-ST.


----------



## Kelko (Sep 8, 2004)

"It's always something," Kelko mutters, then he throws over his shoulder to the others: "Hold on, this may get a little rough!"  Warning so issued, he pushes back on the throttle and jerks the control stick hard right, trying to slip down a side street and get out of line-of-sight of the AT-ST's guns.


----------



## Set Harth (Sep 8, 2004)

_Two actions depending how close we are to the AT-ST_ 

_The skiff almost rams it..._ 
Set smoothly draws his blue-green lightsaber and attempts to cut one of the AT-ST's legs out from under it, before quickly deactivaing his sword.

_OR, If we're not close enough..._ 
Set careful aims his blaster and attempts to shoot the driver through the AT-ST window.

_Either way Set uses Heroic Surge to activate his Battlemind and  a force point to enhance his chances for this cinematic scene._


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 15, 2004)

Kelko said:
			
		

> Warning so issued, he pushes back on the throttle and jerks the control stick hard right, trying to slip down a side street and get out of line-of-sight of the AT-ST's guns.




*Pilot (Avoid Hazard, DC 20): 14 +12 -6 = 20
Pilot (90º Quick Turn, DC 10): 5 +12 -6 = 11*



			
				Set Harth said:
			
		

> Set smoothly draws his blue-green lightsaber and attempts to cut one of the AT-ST's legs out from under it, before quickly deactivaing his sword.




*Force Point: +7
Battlemind: 10 +8 = 18, +3 atk bonus, -5 VP.
Attack, Lightsaber:  9 +8 +3 +7 = 27, 6 +3 +3 +7 = 19; damage: 15(20), 17(22)
AT-ST acquires a flaw: -4 penalty on Pilot checks when vehicle is moving at a speed greater than 10 meters.*

Kelko wildly swings the controls about in an effort to avoid an evade the AT-ST.  Swerving at the last moment, the skiff barely manages to not ram the walker and sparks fly as the skiff's repulsor cowling scrapes along the walker's durasteel leg.

Set is ready for the maneuver, bracing himself on the railing.  Giving in fully to the Force, his lightsaber is guided by intuition alone.  Two gentle caresses of the energy blade slice cleanly through the servo mechanisms and control lines of the nearby leg.

Kelko pulls the skiff through a skidding turn down the nearest alley, leaving a bit of the skiff's paint smeared along one warehouse wall.

Behind them, the AT-ST appears in the entrance to the alleyway, moving at nearly a run.  It checks its speed to make the turn and pursue, but the stress of the maneuver proves too much for its wounded leg.  With a shriek of strained metal and a ringing pop, the leg snaps cleanly in half, sending the scout walker toppling over onto its side with a reverberating clang.

_OOC/FYI: The walker pilot failed his pilot check due to the -4 penalty from the previous damage.  He lost control of the walker and it 'toppled'._


----------



## Rorworr (Sep 24, 2004)

"Nice..."  Rorworr says appreciatively as the AT-ST collapses sideways.  He pats Set on the shoulder, then turns to Deel.

"So, where are we heading again?  If it's the spaceport, it might be a touch more heavily guarded that you're expecting.  We had something of a welcoming committee..."  Rorworr quickly outlines the day's events to Deel, neglecting no detail.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 26, 2004)

"Out of town," Deel answers.  "There is a river just ahead.  Turn south and follow it out of town.  The ship is hidden in the wooded hills just south of here, and the river will take us most of the way there."

"We will have to be careful.  The Imperials undoubtedly have an alert out for us, and will be cordoning off the city, and searching the countryside for us."


----------



## Kelko (Oct 8, 2004)

Kelko follows the Twi'lek's instructions, heading for the river and intending to follow it out of the city.

"Well this should be fairly easy, the Imperials have had alerts out on us before and we're still here," the Rodian points out with a rare bit of optimism on his part.  He looks over at the Wookiee.  "Remember that time back on that backwater in the corporate sector?  I was less a brand new pair of boots, but we made out alive, and it was definitely more involved than this."


----------



## Rorworr (Oct 12, 2004)

"That's not a trip I'd forget..."  Rorworr chuckles at Kelko's reminiscence.  "We must have had half the planetary defence fleet after us.  Still, that's not saying much...  Can you call six ships a fleet?"

He leans back against the rail running around the skiff, enjoying the wind blowing through his fur.

"So Deel, how did you get involved with the Rebels?  The thrill of espionage too tempting?"


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 21, 2004)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> "That's not a trip I'd forget..."  Rorworr chuckles at Kelko's reminiscence.  "We must have had half the planetary defence fleet after us.  Still, that's not saying much...  Can you call six ships a fleet?"
> 
> He leans back against the rail running around the skiff, enjoying the wind blowing through his fur.
> 
> "So Deel, how did you get involved with the Rebels?  The thrill of espionage too tempting?"




Deel shrugs,  "The pay's alright, the benefits package isn't bad, and the prospects for advancement are excellent...  Positions for promotion are always opening up."

Kelko arrives at the river, and swings the cargo skiff to the south.  As the city flies by, a whirring whine materializes from behind.  A squad of four scout troopers on speederbikes are rapidly closing the distance along the opposite riverbank.  About a mile up ahead, a bridge spans the river...  The scouts are obviously trying to head you off there.


----------



## Arani Korden (Oct 21, 2004)

Arani has never enjoyed violence; she can still clearly remember the face of the first man she shot, over a decade ago on an unnamed jungle planet.  So in combat situations, she tends to be tense, reserved, and nearly silent, a far cry form her usual chatty self.

Still, when she hears . . .



			
				Pbartender said:
			
		

> Deel shrugs,  "The pay's alright, the benefits package isn't bad, and the prospects for advancement are excellent...  Positions for promotion are always opening up."




She can't help but laugh, and loosen up a little.  If you have to wade hip deep in blood, it's best to do it with friends.


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 26, 2004)

"Besides which," Deel continues, "Imperials can't seem to take a joke."

He nods ahead to where the four military speeder bikes are crossing the bridge.

"Here they come."


----------



## Kelko (Nov 15, 2004)

Kelko lets out a hiss of surprise once he spots the speeders gaining on the far side.  _Thought I'd have more of a lead... Now we have to go through the whole gunfight thing again._  The rodian barely suppresses a weary sigh, and then once again guns the skiff.  His primary objective is to power past the speeders before they finish crossing the bridge, if he can.  Over his shoulders he shouts, "now would be a good time for you guys with the blasters to, uh, blast!" he suggests.


----------



## Arani Korden (Nov 16, 2004)

"Blasting, blasting."

Arani commences shooting things - she's targeting one of the goons on the speeder bikes.


----------



## Rorworr (Dec 13, 2004)

Kelko said:
			
		

> "Now would be a good time for you guys with the blasters to, uh, blast!" he suggests.



"And I thought you'd never ask..."  Rorworr grins, and levels his bowcaster at the closest speeder bike.


----------

